# 9/6 Smackdown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles Still Be Hanging On The Top Rope?



## Chrome

Go-home show before Backlash. Wonder if AJ will still be hanging on the top rope? Probably not, but it'd be pretty funny if it did happen. Their final confrontation should be interesting, hopefully both guys bring it on the mic. Other stuff to look forward to include Ziggler/Miz, the women doing something to hype their 6-pack challenge at Backlash, and the semifinals of the Smackdown Tag Team championship. Here's the updated bracket btw:



Spoiler: big pic















Let's go AA and Rhyno & Slater! :mark:












> On the final SmackDown LIVE before Backlash, who will advance to the finals of the SmackDown Tag Team Title tournament finals? Plus, will the growing conflict between WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose and his No. 1 contender AJ Styles bring SmackDown to a state of bedlam?


*Who will battle for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles at Backlash?*












> Tonight, the semifinals to crown the first SmackDown Tag Team Champion promises to light up SmackDown LIVE as American Alpha will go head to head with The Usos, and Rhyno & Heath Slater will battle The Hype Bros. Woo Woo Woo, you know it!
> 
> Chad Gable and Jason Jordan have attracted the ire of many a tag team since making their main roster debut on SmackDown LIVE, promising to establish themselves as the premier combination on Team Blue. Will they be able to back it up, though, when they collide with the two-time WWE Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Meanwhile, after The Hype Bros proved themselves to be dynamic contenders for the gold in their own right when they advanced against The Vaudevillains last week, they now must stop a raging Rhyno and a desperate One Man Band. And speaking of Heath Slater, will the WWE Universe ever recover after stepping inside the trailer of the SmackDown LIVE hopeful last week?


*Will Ambrose and Styles bring the chaos en route to their WWE World Title showdown?*












> In case you’re one of the last people who he hasn’t personally informed, AJ Styles has anointed himself the new “Face That Runs the Place.” However, in spite of his impressive victory over a very game Apollo Crews last week, by the end of the show, it was WWE World Champion Dean Ambrose who left The Phenomenal One facing a very painful situation.
> 
> As these two fierce competitors prepare to go head to head for WWE’s most prestigious title at Backlash, what are the odds that things will turn volatile between them tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network? Well … let’s just say greater than The Slaters’ chance of winning family of the year.


*Who will seize momentum heading into the Six-Pack Challenge for the SmackDown Women’s Title?*












> Last week, Carmella once again took out Nikki Bella, the competitor perceived by many to be the favorite heading into the Six-Pack Challenge at Backlash to crown the first SmackDown Women’s Champion this Sunday.
> 
> However, that conflict is quite frankly just the tip of the iceberg, as the entire Women’s division – from seasoned battlers to hungry up-and-comers – are all clamoring to prove that they have what it takes to rule over Team Blue. Who will make their mark on the final show before the first SmackDown LIVE pay-per-view?


*Talking Smack breeds Intercontinental Title opportunity*












> Last week, in the wake of the highly-publicized Talking Smack confrontation between SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan and Intercontinental Champion The Miz, The A-Lister found himself at odds with Dolph Ziggler. While The Showoff became the second person in a week to call the titleholder a “coward,” Miz ultimately backed away from a fight with the bleached-blond Superstar.
> 
> This prompted Bryan to establish a title match between The Miz and Ziggler this Sunday at Backlash. After complaining that he was not being given the respect and attention he deserved, how will The A-Lister react to that huge announcement?


*Will the cold war turn hot between Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt?*












> In recent weeks, Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt have been circling each other as the tension between them constantly threatens to boil over into all-out mayhem. The only problem is that every time it looks like The Viper might strike, The New Face of Fear always seems to be one step ahead of him.
> 
> As the two Superstars prepare to clash at Backlash, the mind games are sure to continue tonight. But, will Orton manage to get his hands on his dark adversary five days ahead of schedule? Or, could Wyatt launch a treacherous sneak attack on his own?
> 
> Don’t miss all the action, starting with the SmackDown LIVE Pre-Show, tonight at 7:30 /6:30 C across all digital platforms.


----------



## The True Believer

SD wins this week. Nothing will ever top the horridness that was Old Day.


----------



## StylesP1

Should be a great go home show! Expecting two good tag team matches, some good segments with the women, a great Styles/Ambrose confrontation and something interesting from Wyatt/Orton. Ziggler/Miz need to do something to get me interested in that match.


----------



## Sincere

Slater/Rhyno vs AA for the PPV tag championship. Make it happen SDL.


----------



## squarebox

Shouldn't take much for SD to be better than the trainwreck that was RAW this week.


----------



## Lothario

It's amazing because I never fathomed that this would be the case during the draft, but I look forward to SD a hell of a lot more than RAW lately. Insane because RAW had most of the guys and girls I preferred. Can't wait for tonight's show. The Ambrose and Styles segment should be very intense and I don't think people yet realize how great of a feud this can end up being.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Ahhh SDL. The sanctuary away from the drivelling shit that is RAW.


----------



## Reotor

Backslash is next week and so far there are what? 5 matches total?
Im curious to see how they gonna build the rest of the card, but i fear it will probably lame, there's just not enough time to build a proper card.


----------



## Kratosx23

I swear if he's still on the top rope I'm turning the show off. Vince just can't help but run a bad joke into the ground, so I honestly don't put it past him.

Hoping for Randy Orton to beat the hell out of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## TD Stinger

They ain’t gonna have to do much to beat Raw last night. Hell as long Dean is serious like he was against Dolph, the AJ vs. Dean confrontation will be enough to beat Raw.

Add in the semifinals of the tag tournament and this will be a pretty easy win on Smackdown.


----------



## Reotor

AJ and Dean should be good as always.
Tag tournament should be intresting to see who advances.
Bray will probably cut another vague promo.
I expect them to do _something_ with Corbin to put him on the card at Backlash.
I hope they will do something meaningful with the women, but we're probably gonna get another random tag where somehow everyone are involved.


----------



## FROSTY

*TGIT. The only WWE program I dare not miss since this brand split. Raw for me has been fucking putrid just about every week, save KO's big moment that shit has been unwatchable. I mean shit you know the show is bad when being a big Bayley fan I still couldn't care enough to watch her Raw debut or match last night live. Smackdown Live take me away :trips5 :ambrose5*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SD delivers every week. :zayn3


----------



## Mister Sinister

The 52 weeks of no-Roman show.


----------



## mendohelix

Becky is the best thing going so far.


----------



## FrostyNova

I cant believe this anticipated fued is being revolved around Aj Styles's testicles. fpalm

This smackdown better deliver.....and not milk from you know who.


----------



## NeyNey

:banderas
Slater/Rhyno going to the finals, Ambrose/Styles will be dope since BL is this week.
Also please deepen this Carmella/Nikki feud now. :banderas


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Ironman Match

After last show, I'm official giving up on Raw. I'll follow just the youtube recap and those one or two matches i'm interested.
From now on, I'm on team blue.
If only it wasn't on tuesday...


----------



## Stellar

A lot to look forward to tonight.

Don't care for another Bray Wyatt promo though. But then again if he doesn't do that then he will just be dominant over Orton so that it sets up for Orton to beat him at Backlash. So I dunno.. They have damaged Bray Wyatt so much.


----------



## Erik.

Should be a good show - think they will go all out to make it a good one with it being the go home show. 

Ambrose/Styles brawl to end the show with wrestlers and referees trying to break them up would be a great way to end.


----------



## Dibil13

I really would not be surprised if the show opens with him on the rope. 

Hope Heathy baby and Rhyno win.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

If Styles is still on the ropes :kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown really need to deliver a good go-home show tonight, last week's episode was very underwhelming. Apollo Crews, Hype Bros, Headbangers & Kane sucked the life out of the show, plus Becky took a pin for really no reason.

Styles vs Ambrose & Miz vs Ziggler feel rushed, they need to produce something good tonight to make fans care. The Women really need to do something different, if there's a Women's match it needs to be Nikki vs Carmella or Natalya vs Naomi, nothing else. The Tag matches should be decent, hopefully the Hype Bros get beat in about five mins. Up until last week Bray's promos were short and to the point, hopefully we don't get another repeat of last week. Corbin vs Kane was teased, I like Corbin but don't care about this potential feud, where's Corbin's punch bag Kalisto gone anyway?


----------



## peowulf

mendohelix said:


> Becky is the best thing going so far.


AJ Styles is, but don't fret, everyone likes Becky too.


----------



## Sincere

Reotor said:


> AJ and Dean should be good as always.
> Tag tournament should be intresting to see who advances.
> Bray will probably cut another vague promo.
> I expect them to do _something_ with Corbin to put him on the card at Backlash.
> I hope they will do something meaningful with the women, but we're probably gonna get another random tag where somehow everyone are involved.


We're probably gonna get more Carmella/Nikki narrative and build going into the PPV since that's the only thing they've really been doing with the women, story-wise, since the title and 6-pack challenge announcement.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Anyone see Carmella winning on Sunday and Nikki doing the chasing for a few months??


----------



## emm_bee

Pulling for an AA/Slater & Rhyno tag team final at Backlash.

Last week was a bit down in quality on the first few weeks, might have been because the previous show was very, very good.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton should "accidently" run over Bo Dallas....:creepytrips

"Oh dude that was totally your brother? Geez sorry...."

*Drives off laughing like a maniac....


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Reotor said:


> Backslash is next week and so far there are what? 5 matches total?
> Im curious to see how they gonna build the rest of the card, but i fear it will probably lame, there's just not enough time to build a proper card.


So far we have like 5 matches.....:

AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE title
Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the IC title
The 6 pack women match
AA/Usos vs Hype Bros/ Slater and Rhyno.

They will probably add Corbin vs Kane as well.... But that only leaves 6 matches. Either the event is 2 hours or we get some REALLY LONG MATCHES. I expect AJ vs Dean and the 6 women match to maybe be 40 minutes if that is the case.


----------



## emm_bee

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> So far we have like 5 matches.....:
> 
> AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE title
> Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
> The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the IC title
> The 6 pack women match
> AA/Usos vs Hype Bros/ Slater and Rhyno.
> 
> They will probably add Corbin vs Kane as well.... But that only leaves 6 matches. Either the event is 2 hours or we get some REALLY LONG MATCHES. I expect AJ vs Dean and the 6 women match to maybe be 40 minutes if that is the case.


Bet they add in some form of multi-man tag match featuring some of the tag tournament losers, and maybe one or two other hastily thrown together matches featuring anyone without anything to do.


----------



## DammitChrist

Looking forward to:

An AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose promo

A segment/skit with Heath Slater and Rhyno

Becky Lynch and Nikki Bella

Alexa Bliss and Carmella

Randy Orton wearing pants plus an RKO 

An American Alpha match

Dolph Ziggler and the Miz fighting each other

Bray Wyatt subtly teasing a full Wyatt Family reunion

Someone mistaking Apollo Crews's name to be Apollo Creed

A Breezango appearance

Baron Corbin beating up Kallisto

Daniel Bryan and Renee Young

Talking Smack 

Oh, did I forget that AJ Styles and Heath Slater are must-see?

Lol I hope this go-home show is a good one


----------



## DoubtGin

AA vs Usos
Rhyno/Slater vs Hype Bros 
is happening tonight, I also expect two singles or one singles + one tag team between the six women.

Ambrose vs Styles should be great this week. I think I am oen of the few left, but I hope Ambrose retains on Sunday. AJ will probably stand tall tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Randy Orton wearing pants



Best part of the show. :ambrose5


----------



## DoubtGin

Orton could be 3-0 with pants :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

For some reason, I see the 6 pack challenge ending in fuckery. Maybe Alexa or Nikki wins the title by screwing over Becky in the match. Bryan comes out and announces that Becky will get a title match TONIGHT against the champion, and Becky wins the belt 1v1 like it should be. 

That is the way I would go. Really showcase the women as a big deal.


----------



## Alright_Mate

1 hour till the Heath Slater show!!!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Smackdown threads are so slow normally an hour to go RAW is 12-13 pages in


----------



## DammitChrist

Well everyone, while we're waiting, who do you think are the "Smackdown Six" on the blue brand now?


----------



## StylesP1

In Punk We Trust said:


> Smackdown threads are so slow normally an hour to go RAW is 12-13 pages in


A lot of people aren't aware that SD is the A Show now.



DammitC said:


> Well everyone, while we're waiting, who do you think are the "Smackdown Six" on the blue brand now?


The Smackdown Roster was 2x bigger in 2002 than it is now. Can't really have that same dynamic now. What we do have is a much better creative team than Raw. I think that is what separates the two as of now, where as the young talent of the Smackdown 6 was the draw for Smackdown in 2002.

Styles
Ambrose
Cena
Orton
Becky Lynch
American Alpha

I think that is your main 6 that people tune in to see. Alexa Bliss is rising the ranks, though. The women's division is just awesome.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

DammitC said:


> Well everyone, while we're waiting, who do you think are the "Smackdown Six" on the blue brand now?


AJ
Miz
Orton
Ambrose
Ziggler
Becky


----------



## ElTerrible

NeyNey said:


> :banderas
> Slater/Rhyno going to the finals, Ambrose/Styles will be dope since BL is this week.
> Also please deepen this Carmella/Nikki feud now. :banderas


I don´t know why, but I have a weird feeling that if they allow Carmella to cut a promo, she´ll blow everybody away.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Smackdown is better than Raw because Triple H and Jericho aren't there hogging the spotlight in 2016...


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Smackdown has the better flow especially as it's only 2 hours, RAW has been a chore for years 3 hours is just too long on such a thin roster


----------



## FrostyNova

Raw just sucks, it killed my child... and raped my wife!!


----------



## wwetna1

In Punk We Trust said:


> Smackdown threads are so slow normally an hour to go RAW is 12-13 pages in


Yay for less stupid shit and whining as well as drinking gifs to get through to read the thread


----------



## DammitChrist

For me, the "Smackdown Six" atm are:

AJ Styles

Heath Slater

Randy Orton

Dolph Ziggler

Dean Ambrose

The Miz

Edit: I didn't include Becky Lynch because she has her own "Smackdown Six." For the women:

Becky Lynch

Nikki Bella

Alexa Bliss

Carmella

Eva Marie

Naomi


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Hope The Miz snaps and beat the crap out of Otunga to kick off the show :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Natecore

Smackdown Six:

AJ
Jordan
Gable
Rhyno?

I made it to a possible 4.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

With MNF being back next week and Smackdown not really going up against anything in the ratings it should start getting better figures imo


----------



## Gimme More

At least this won't have that cringe "Old Day" nonsense. I am liking the direction this show is heading. Even the Miz stepped the fuck up!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

God the New Day are so boring it's refreshing having a competitive tag team division on SD instead of geeks like RAW have


----------



## Chrome

Xfinity has it listied only as "WWE Smackdown" when I browsed through the channels, I wonder if that's a sign they're gonna start phasing out the "Live" part?


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> Xfinity has it listied only as "WWE Smackdown" when I browsed through the channels, I wonder if that's a sign they're gonna start phasing out the "Live" part?


Dish has had it phrased as WWE Smackdown since they went live which is why my timers didn't have to be redone. 

At first it bugged me, but I like SD Live now with the logo they have. It doesn't nearly irk me as much as WWE Friday Night SmackDown did


----------



## StylesP1

Chrome said:


> Xfinity has it listied only as "WWE Smackdown" when I browsed through the channels, I wonder if that's a sign they're gonna start phasing out the "Live" part?


I kinda like the "Live" tacked on. It flows nicely. SMACKDOWN LIVE!


----------



## wwetna1

Lita rambles a bit too much


----------



## Thanks12

SD already won in my eyes. Raw was not good.


----------



## ElTerrible

Chrome said:


> Xfinity has it listied only as "WWE Smackdown" when I browsed through the channels, I wonder if that's a sign they're gonna start phasing out the "Live" part?


Vince: I don´t like the ratings are almost equal. Maybe we take out the LIVE from the Smackdown title.


----------



## BehindYou

Two worthwhile tag matches tonight 
:bjpenn


----------



## StylesP1

BehindYou said:


> Two worthwhile tag matches tonight
> :bjpenn


I've been enjoying the Tag Team Tournament for sure. Its nice to get tag matches with meaning. 

I think this needs to be a normal thing. American Alpha wins the tag team belts at Backlash(or someone else), and then the tournament starts over. Change the stipulations up for each tournament. Table matches, hardcore matches, submission matches...Always have the tournament going, but make it fresh each go around. Then when enough time has passed, move on from the tournament setting. Would be a good way to get Breezango over.


----------



## wwetna1

Reality of Wrestling plug


----------



## FROSTY

*I'm ready :mark:*


----------



## Crasp

Kinda hope Usos go over American Alpha tonight, with that one Uso who was acting heelish the other day actually cheating to win without his brother realising.

That way, Heel Usos get a step closer, and then they can do the job to Slater & Rhyno, saving AA from having to.


----------



## Griselda

After Raw was less than good, I'm excited to watch some quality programming.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown is already better than RAW and Smackdown hasn't even started yet.


----------



## wwetna1

King pissing on Alpha saying they haven't proven anything, he's backing The Usos. Damn whole preshow backing The Usos


----------



## DammitChrist

Let's go ahead and hop onto the One Man Baaaand Wagon


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I can't wait to see who's gonna be the next victim of Kane


----------



## StylesP1

Crasp said:


> Kinda hope Usos go over American Alpha tonight, with that one Uso who was acting heeling the other day actually cheating to win without his brother realising.
> 
> That way, Heel Usos get a step closer, and then they can do the job to Slater & Rhyno, saving AA from having to.


I don't think handing the belts to American Alpha is the best way to go about it. Let them build a bit first. I would be fine with Slater/Rhyno winning it. Hell, I would even be fine with Hype Bros. I love the tag division.


----------



## wwetna1

The CWC commercial comes off good. Nice to see them close the preshow with talking about the women. If they let Nikki, Bliss, Becky, and Carmella talk they would blow Raws division away from a hype perspective ... just don't pass a mic top NAtalya or Naomi


----------



## The True Believer

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I can't wait to see who's gonna be the next victim of Kane


The same as it is all the time: the audience.


----------



## BehindYou

King getting his women confused, talking about Charlotte...


----------



## Crasp

StylesP1 said:


> I don't think handing the belts to American Alpha is the best way to go about it. Let them build a bit first. I would be fine with Slater/Rhyno winning it. Hell, I would even be fine with Hype Bros. I love the tag division.


I wasn't suggesting handing the belts to AA. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Heath Slater show starts NOW!!!


----------



## StylesP1

Here is to hoping the site doesnt decide to crash for 30 minutes tonight!


----------



## wwetna1

King says he think Charlotte has something to say about this tourney and why she should be the only womens champ. I thought he forgot the names but then he brought up her being the champ and having something against this division


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope AJ's Jesus Zipper is okay after what happened last week


----------



## Chrome

:yes


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd hot as fuckkk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:jbl Welcome to the A Show.


----------



## Fissiks

never gets old to see Bryan lead a Yes! Chant


----------



## DammitChrist

StylesP1 said:


> Here is to hoping the site doesnt decide to crash for 30 minutes tonight!


Oh nuuuuuuu, don't jinx it lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Here we go. I don't normally watch SD but I thought I would watch to get in the mood for when I see Nattie, Becky and AJ at Wizard World.


----------



## wwetna1

Womens title match changed to elimination rules. Thank you


----------



## TD Stinger

Elimination huh? Certainly could mean for a long match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Smackdown Live starts. 

Styles still isn't hanging on top rope. 

Failure.


----------



## wkc_23

Holla holla playa, 6 woman tag match


----------



## StylesP1

Becky :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Would mark out if Alexa wins the title.


----------



## DammitChrist

Becky Lynch is opening this Smackdown!!!!


----------



## Irrelevant

Of course it's a tag match. C'mon Smackdown you're better than that.


----------



## JDP2016

They are opening SDL with the women?


----------



## Headliner

Good reaction for Becky. Everything about Smackdown just feels so much better. Even the blue coloring/graphics.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Becky's thighs :banderas


----------



## wwetna1

Nice they are actually using what SDL girls have on the raw girls ... 4 of them can talk as opposed to just Charlotte on Raw


----------



## YestleMania

Becky hype!


----------



## The True Believer

I want either Alexa Bliss or Nikki Bella to win. Lynch needs to wait it out just a bit more. (Y)


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

The True Believer said:


> The same as it is all the time: the audience.


The audience is the victim when they have to watch a boring lethargic match of Chris Jericho in 2016.


----------



## Trophies

You gotta fill a 3 hour PPV from a 2 hour show.


----------



## AngryConsumer

It's going to be painfully disheartening if Nikki Bella goes over Becky at Backlash.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

BexDown Live in full effect :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

well lol, the title of this thread is so many giggles.


----------



## Griselda

Bryan taking promo notes from Foley with that cheap plug.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Random plug is random.


----------



## wwetna1

Lord let Natalya and Naomi be eliminated first and second. Then give the other 4 about another 5-7 minutes before the next elimination


----------



## TD Stinger

Bryan getting those cheap pops/plugs. Learning from Foley.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Becky would be so much hotter if she had a fat ass .


----------



## DammitChrist

Just went "UGH" the moment I heard Natalya's theme XD


----------



## Griselda

Oh god, Nattie has a mic. BRACE YOUR EARS GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Trophies

Of course boring ass Natalya has to interrupt.


----------



## Headliner

Irrelevant said:


> Of course it's a tag match. C'mon Smackdown you're better than that.


Teddy Long's footprint will forever be on this show. 

There's probably a legendary Smackdown general manager rulebook written by Teddy Long that states, "when in doubt, tag match playa".


----------



## Ham and Egger

Becky is a great promise cutter. She always brings some heart to her promos.


----------



## wwetna1

They bring out the one motherfucker who can't cut a promo ... and let her call someone boring


----------



## The True Believer

Natalya opening up a promo with calling someone else "boring". Hello, Mrs. Kettle.


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ, this shit is pretty much a carbon copy of raw, so much for having a brand new indeas and exclusives, its just the same old stuff buyt with different wrestlers.

nxt shits over all of them combined


----------



## WoWoWoKID

WELLLL LOOK WHOS TALKING


----------



## StylesP1

And the crowd goes mild for Natalya...good in the ring, but might as well be a mannequin for her character.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

First rule of Smackdown - Don't let Nattie talk. Second rule of Smackdown - DON'T LET NATTIE TALK.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dear, Lord.

Talk about a buzzkill.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Something different with the Women to start (Y)

Announced a six women tag (N)


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Ew that was gross..


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Alexa's thighs :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist

Where did Alexa Bliss come from?


----------



## wwf

Becky's voice is perhaps the most annoying thing on SmackDown.

And whose terrible idea was it to open Smackdown with a women's segment?


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Haha What chants.


----------



## wwetna1

Bella Trophy husband lol


----------



## PRODIGY

Alexa heeling this shit up. kada


----------



## Gimme More

Wow ! Alexa is a great talker! She def has a future with this company!


----------



## wkc_23

Bliss is actually pretty solid on the mic.


----------



## Headliner

This was a bad idea:no:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Alexa kill me by sitting on my face please.


----------



## The Power that Be

What chant :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

DammitC said:


> Where did Alexa Bliss come from?


Heaven kada


----------



## The True Believer

Alexa Bliss is a damn good talker.


----------



## T0M

What the fuck is this trash?


----------



## witchblade000

ON THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF....DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## Delsin Rowe

The cringe is super strong with Carmella


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alexa took a fat shit on Bryan! :lol


----------



## Trophies

They are just popping out of nowhere. What the hell lol


----------



## StylesP1

So excited for this 6 pack challenge!


----------



## WoWoWoKID

They couldn't even style it out lolololol


----------



## wwetna1

lol @ Naomi putting Nikkis snapback back on her head


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Damn, Naomi. All that junk


----------



## SAMCRO

God that was so much cringe when Becky was going "Uh no no uh no" Jesus what a terrible cringeworthy segment.


----------



## DammitChrist

Was Carmella the one who hit Nikki Bella? I missed it.


----------



## The Power that Be

Naomi looks horrible with that outfit and hair color...learn how to color coordinate sista.....


----------



## wkc_23

That dude looks like jack gallagher


----------



## Shadowcran

Take a note, Smackdown:

Only teens and younger locked out of porn sites laud the divas. You don't start the show with the pissbreak filler. The crowd obviously couldn't give 2 shits.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hahahaha what was that segment with Dean all about? :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of a train wreck of a segment, thank you Carmella. But still, at least they can say it’s 1000x better than “Old Day.”


----------



## the_hound

T0M said:


> What the fuck is this trash?


that would be the lame shit the creative comes up with on raw and vince says give it to smackdown


----------



## Abisial

I've already had enough of Otunga.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did we really need to go backstage to see Ambrose taking a drink of something? Lol it just randomly showed Ambrose taking a drink of something and went to commercial wtf?


----------



## The True Believer

Was that Jack Gallagher?


----------



## Roman Empire

The True Believer said:


> Alexa Bliss is a damn good talker.


I agree, I havn't seen any of her promos or in ring stuff, but she looked really comfortable out there. Especially someone who's so new to the main roster.


----------



## wwetna1

PanopticonPrime said:


> First rule of Smackdown - Don't let Nattie talk. Second rule of Smackdown - DON'T LET NATTIE TALK.


Third rule of SD ... trade her to Raw for Paige and then sign Emma


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The segment started off alright with Becky and then it went downhill once Nattie arrived and only got worse. Bliss was nothing speical, Carmella was cringe etc.

It's honestly Becky or flop at Backlash.


----------



## Chrome

The hell was that Ambrose segment lol?


----------



## wkc_23

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Alexa kill me by sitting on my face please.


----------



## The True Believer

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, I havn't seen any of her promos or in ring stuff, but she looked really comfortable out there. Especially someone who's so new to the main roster.


She really came into her own when she turned heel on NXT. Unlike Sasha Banks, though, she seems to have retained her ability since her NXT transition.


----------



## StylesP1

You can only do so many things to build a 6 pack challenge guys. Its not like having a 1v1 feud. The segment was fine for what it was. Not great or anything, but again its a 6 pack challenge. Tough go build for. Carmella has got to drop that fake ass accent. Becky and Alexa were good during that segment.


----------



## YestleMania

I've always wanted to see a promo where Ambrose pours a ton of sugar into a coffee cup. Tonight, my prayers have been answered.


----------



## FROSTY

*Opening segment was pretty decent until the female heels started talking. Bryan's shameless plug of Total Bella's didn't go over very well either :bryanlol*


----------



## Kabraxal

Shadowcran said:


> Take a note, Smackdown:
> 
> Only teens and younger locked out of porn sites laud the divas. You don't start the show with the pissbreak filler. The crowd obviously couldn't give 2 shits.


It burn you that so many want women wrestling instead of just eye candy? Do us all a favour and take a 2 hour piss break tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

SAMCRO said:


> Did we really need to go backstage to see Ambrose taking a drink of something? Lol it just randomly showed Ambrose taking a drink of something and went to commercial wtf?


Hm....what if Dean taking that drink makes him sick and more vulnerable later on tonight when AJ Styles attacks him?


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Did we really need to go backstage to see Ambrose taking a drink of something? Lol it just randomly showed Ambrose taking a drink of something and went to commercial wtf?


Yeah that was weird short of some product placement that wasn't obvious. I mean did AJ poison the drink or some shit?


----------



## T0M

Shane botching again. Jesus.


----------



## The True Believer

SAMCRO said:


> Did we really need to go backstage to see Ambrose taking a drink of something? Lol it just randomly showed Ambrose taking a drink of something and went to commercial wtf?


Hey, he sniffed the bagel, too!


----------



## DammitChrist

The A-show's A-Lister


----------



## wwetna1

Miz finally going to the boss on Bryan


----------



## Chrome

I thought Bryan and Miz weren't allowed to be near each other? :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Miz calling it like it is.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

God that was painful from Shane


----------



## MMM2909

At least we got a great reaction for Becky...i am good


----------



## JDP2016

I'm surprised Nikki didn't get to talk in that segment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

T0M said:


> Shane botching again. Jesus.


"Women's 6 pack championship tag" 

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Gimme More

I wished Maryse got to do more. Like she did when they first brought her back.


----------



## wkc_23

Miz is one of the best things about Smackdown


----------



## Victor Chaos

Here comes The Awesome One and his Goddess.


----------



## wwetna1

hot damn at MAryse and A plus to Miz's mannerisms


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I haven't rewound for a botch that bad in a while, lol sorry Shane.


----------



## PRODIGY

Miz is awesome indeed.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz is gonna face Apollo "No Character" Crews isn't he...


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, Maryse looking fine.

And Ziggler looks like he’s ready to go to Hogwarts.


----------



## FROSTY

The True Believer said:


> The same as it is all the time: the audience.


*I've always liked Kane, but that shit is funny.*


----------



## wkc_23

School boy Dolph.


----------



## Trophies

Dolph Ziggler's sweater looking like he's back in the Spirit Squad.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown is awesome!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Alexa Bliss is pretty good on the mic. 

Shane should feud with Kalisto. Hoshilyt.


----------



## Griselda

Nothing like a match that literally happened last week!


----------



## Roman Empire

The True Believer said:


> She really came into her own when she turned heel on NXT. Unlike Sasha Banks, though, she seems to have retained her ability since her NXT transition.


Yeah now I really want to watch her things on NXT. I think she was out hurt a bunch of the times I watched NXT.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Miz should've been all. " i never surrender my title..." suck that Bryan


----------



## Headliner

Dolph looking preppy as hell.

Oh hey look its smiling strong black man Crews!


----------



## wwetna1

It is funny because Ziggler is low budget Miz career wise.

A little pyro explosion after Crews intro hits would be a nice touch


----------



## DammitChrist

lol oh my god, please tell me they won't have Apollo Crews spell out words again tonight XD


----------



## Delsin Rowe

So this Ziggler dude was one of those male cheerleaders? I remember that lame shit way back when.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolph needs to go back to the bleach blonde hair, more of a star with it. The brown is extremely bland.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Miz needs to looks strong againts Dolph, but Apollo deserves more than only being a jobber. Difficult choice here.


----------



## StylesP1

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Nothing like a match that literally happened last week!


Apollo vs Styles happened last week...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Apollo Crews is like the zero calorie version of Bobby Lashley...


----------



## wkc_23

Alright_Mate said:


> Miz is gonna face Apollo "No Character" Crews isn't he...


Fucking nailed up :loweringangle


----------



## the_hound

right thats a few times now i've seen that retarded looking championship graphic on the floor stage. WTF


----------



## Sincere

wwetna1 said:


> Womens title match changed to elimination rules. Thank you


Since when was a 6-pack challenge not an elimination?


----------



## The True Believer

Delsin Rowe said:


> So this Ziggler dude was one of those male cheerleaders? I remember that lame shit way back when.


Yep. He was Nicky.


----------



## Griselda

StylesP1 said:


> Apollo vs Styles happened last week...


Hmm, could have sworn it happened last week. I stand corrected, thank you.


----------



## The Power that Be

This is the most interesting Miz has been since he's been in WWE


----------



## SAMCRO

Whats Apollo's obsession with the color green? Green tron, green ramp led effects, green trunks and kneepads.


----------



## CoverD

the_hound said:


> right thats a few times now i've seen that retarded look championship graphic on the floor stage. WTF


Dude...its for Connor's Cure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> Dolph looking preppy as hell.
> 
> !


My boy looking like a prep from Bully in black :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Lothario

No one needs a heel turn more than Crews (if they're serious about building him.) They already have a motive with people supposedly not remembering his name. He needs a serious edge and a lengthy run at the top of the mid card. He's a star if he puts it together. He has everything needed currently besides the character.



Can somebody shut Dolph up? Yelling doesn't = a good promo. Jesus.


----------



## StylesP1

Sincere said:


> Since when was a 6-pack challenge not an elimination?


The first Smackdown Live wasnt elimination.


----------



## wwetna1

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Nothing like a match that literally happened last week!


Styles beat Crews last week when he was doing his B O O S I E stick 

Crews is actually a guy who I think would benefit from being on Talking Smack or The Pre Show and talking in a conversation with the hall of fame panel or Bryan/Renee


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I don't get the hate for Crews... Saying he doesn't have a personality... He's got more of one than Cesaro...


----------



## Trophies

Apollo Crews needs a Ryback like makeover.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Crews needs a gimmick badly.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I still want to spell it Cruz by accident every single time even in my head


----------



## The True Believer

SAMCRO said:


> Whats Apollo's obsession with the color green? Green tron, green ramp led effects, green trunks and kneepads.


Considering how green he acts as a wrestler, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Chrome

@ Crews' athleticism. Just needs a better character.


----------



## Sincere

StylesP1 said:


> The first Smackdown Live wasnt elimination.


It was announced as a 6-pack challenge. It's an elimination by default based on what a 6-pack challenge has always been. That's my point. It's a given that it was an elimination by the nature of what a 6-pack challenge has always been, as far as I know.


----------



## wwetna1

Sincere said:


> Since when was a 6-pack challenge not an elimination?


Cena - Styles - Corbin - Crews - Wyatt - Dolph


----------



## TD Stinger

Sincere said:


> Since when was a 6-pack challenge not an elimination?


The one on the first Smackdown Live or the one at Unforgiven 1999.

They change the rules a they go.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolph Ziggler is already better on commentary than David Otunga. He's really into this match


----------



## Griselda

Crews is so sick in the ring. Please find a character dude and become a star.


----------



## YestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> My boy looking like a prep from Bully in black :lol:lol:lol


Great game. It's too bad the PC version is a bad port.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chrome said:


> @ Crews' athleticism. Just needs a better character.


Exactly fam ! He's such a joy to watch in the ring but he's so f*cking bland.


----------



## PRODIGY

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I don't get the hate for Crews... Saying he doesn't have a personality... He's got more of one than Cesaro...


I like Crews as well but I think he needs to tone down the smiling a bit.


----------



## spagbol

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I don't get the hate for Crews... Saying he doesn't have a personality... He's got more of one than Cesaro...


It's more the constant smiling I think. It seems like his gimmick is a nice guy who's just happy to be out the house. Apollo Crews would smile and offer a handshake to a refrigerator.


----------



## FROSTY

*Crews actually wrestling a decent match, and bringing the crowd alive somewhat. Build on that Apollo, and the "Creed" jokes will stop.*


----------



## StylesP1

Crews gets a killer gimmick, the sky is the limit. Holy shit is that guy talented.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

YestleMania said:


> Great game. It's too bad the PC version is a bad port.


Never played it on PC, literally my favorite game of all time though. I can play it at any time, it never gets old.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Whats Apollo's obsession with the color green? Green tron, green ramp led effects, green trunks and kneepads.


I always took it as money. HE was talking on Breaking Ground about being happy to make $50 at indy shows and being broke because his dad didn't financially support him choosing to get into wrestling. He didn't wear full on green to he came to WWE. He getting them checks now


----------



## SAMCRO

Crews just needs to turn heel, he already has the body and look to be an intimidating bad ass if they'd make him stop smiling. Give him an aggressive pissed off attitude, everyone mispronouncing his name, not getting any opportunities, you already got a perfect story for him turning heel.

If you haven't got any charisma or personality its really hard to get over as a face, a heel is alot easier to play cause its easier to be an asshole than it is to be cookie cutter smiling face, cause you can just insult the fans and get a reaction.


----------



## MMM2909

Crews getting a reaction..who knew :shrug


----------



## StylesP1

Good crowd tonight. Always a huge plus.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph needs to go back to the bleach blonde hair, more of a star with it. The brown is extremely bland.


I want him to bleach his hair blonde again. It's what helped him stand out more.


----------



## the_hound

jesus chrsit, otunga is as much use as a marzipan dildo


----------



## wkc_23

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I don't get the hate for Crews... Saying he doesn't have a personality... He's got more of one than Cesaro...


He has the charisma of a dry wall.. And the guy smiles soooo damn much. He needs a gimmick really bad.


----------



## Prayer Police

Miz needs to leave that haircut back in the late 90's.
I like to see this Miz/Ziggler feud evolve into Ziggler shamelessly hitting on Maryse.


----------



## FROSTY

*I'd say Bryan won that backstage interaction between him and Miz, but I thought they weren't allowed to work on camera together anymore?*


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Exactly fam ! He's such a joy to watch in the ring but he's so f*cking bland.


They need to do with him what they did with Bo Dallas in NXT. Took a smiley babyface and turned him into a smiley condescending heel. If he can pull it off that is.


----------



## YestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Never played it on PC, literally my favorite game of all time though. I can play it at any time, it never gets old.


Got it when it came out on PS2 10 years ago. I love how it goes through the seasons throughout the game. Great game to play during any time of the year.

Anyways, sorry for the off topic-ness.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Why is Alexa Bliss so perfect?


----------



## Griselda

Prayer Police said:


> Miz needs to leave that haircut back in the late 90's


Reminds me of Shawn Hunter from Boy Meets World.


----------



## wkc_23

MMM2909 said:


> Crews getting a reaction..who knew :shrug


They know the A show when they see one.


----------



## Dolorian

By the gods shut up Ziggler!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Best reaction I've seen Apollo get since his NXT days. I really hope they flesh out his character because he's a helluva talent and can be a high-end player in the WWE.


----------



## T0M

Maryse is life.


----------



## Nicky Midss

How many more times will I have to change my password this month? Christ


----------



## wwetna1

Dolph teasing a heel turn


----------



## ElTerrible

Crews seriosuly needs to go all Apollo Creed in Rocky IV and pimp his gimmick and ring attire up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> They need to do with him what they did with Bo Dallas in NXT. Took a smiley babyface and turned him into a smiley condescending heel. If he can pull it off that is.


I'm not sure he could be a condescending heel, he's more built for an intimating tough guy heel. He doesn't have enough charisma for a condescending heel.


----------



## the_hound

kerwin white refrence


----------



## Chrome

This match is already better than their Summerslam match tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wish Crews and Neville would team up and call themselves "speed muscle". They could tear up the tag division on either show rather than both being directionless.


----------



## Dolorian

Fucking Ziggler is drowning the match with his non-stop talking.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

sad thing is that smackdown hasnt got the roster depth to maintain a solid IC division.


----------



## wwetna1

They gopt the crowd fired up doing basic shit without a need to do 1000 dives. Solid in ring match and story


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

YestleMania said:


> Got it when it came out on PS2 10 years ago. I love how it goes through the seasons throughout the game. Great game to play during any time of the year.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the off topic-ness.


No prob man, if you ever wanna talk about the game send me a visitors message bro (Y)


----------



## StylesP1

Good match!


----------



## NXT Only

Skull crushing finale is such a trash finisher


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I've noticed commercial breaks are something I've been complaining a lot less about, especially during RAW...Don't know if it's the product being better or there's actually less commercials.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Hahahahah crews is a huge loser lol


----------



## BuzzKillington

Ziggler believes everything he is saying. That's why it's great. Looking forward to him on Talking Smack.


----------



## Chrome

Wow, is that the first non-title match Miz has won since winning the IC belt lol?


----------



## Mra22

Miz is awesome, he better beat the knockoff HBK Sunday


----------



## PRODIGY

Smack dat ass Dolph.


----------



## wkc_23

Maryse, kindly sit on my face.


----------



## wwetna1

Chess games strong by Miz


----------



## Headliner

Well, that sucked. 

"If this was the attitude era, Maryse would have gotten the Zig-Zag."


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maryse is such a bad b*tch kada


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm not sure he could be a condescending heel, he's more built for an intimating tough guy heel. He doesn't have enough charisma for a condescending heel.


That's why I said if. Bo has a natural heel charisma. In terms of being a tough guy heel, the guy has to show me he can actually stop smiling in every segment.

Oh and if this were the Attitude Era, Ziggler would have grabbed Maryse, put her over his leg, and start spanking.


----------



## StylesP1

The GOAT


----------



## MillionDollarProns

If sjw watched wrestling, they would be offended


----------



## SAMCRO

Maryse always looking as if shes about ready to go in the back and tie Miz up and whip him and drip candle wax on him.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Fuck Yes! I miss Renee Young's backstage segments 

Oh double fuck yes!! AJ Styles is her guest :3


----------



## YestleMania

Oh, Maryse.

:bully4


----------



## FROSTY

*I missed the end of the match, my stream froze. I assume Miz won going into Backlash? Crews put on a great showing and really had the crowd into it, I wouldn't have minded if he won.*


----------



## Mra22

:lol


----------



## NXT Only

AJ :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Headliner said:


> Well, that sucked.
> 
> "If this was the attitude era, Maryse would have gotten the Zig-Zag."


If this was ECW...Maryse would probably have eaten a Tommy Dreamer DDT...or made out with another woman.


----------



## wwetna1

The Face That Runs The Place charisma game strong with that headband powering him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

What the fuck was that from AJ?

Miz/Apollo was a good match.


----------



## StylesP1

Get out of here you stupid crew worker!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> That's why I said if. Bo has a natural heel charisma. In terms of being a tough guy heel, the guy has to show me he can actually stop smiling in every segment.
> 
> Oh and if this were the Attitude Era, Ziggler would have grabbed Maryse, put her over his leg, and start spanking.


Or he would've superkicked tf outta her :lol:lol


----------



## Dolorian

Not much of a point to that segment with Styles.


----------



## Roman Empire

lol Styles "I'm going to blame some poor schmuck for something I'm threatening to do in front of live tv"


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was some great heel heat for the Miz. AJ can do no wrong at this point. He is hilarious.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Styles has improved soooo much on the mic from that worked shoot segment in his last days of TNA - Crews and Cesaro need to take notes


----------



## BuzzKillington

That was an odd segment.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> Well, that sucked.
> 
> "If this was the attitude era, Maryse would have gotten the Zig-Zag."


It would still have happened up to WM25 ... NBCU doesn't allow man on woman violence though, just woman on man which is why Steph can slap someone or Flair could be knocked around


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol AJ Styles


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ has replaced Daniel Bryan in the company as the guy who can have a great match but also be very funny when he has to.


----------



## Mainboy

Evening folks. Just in from my first work trial shift. What have i missed so far?


----------



## DammitChrist

Uh oh. That crew worker looks like one of the Old Day members from last night.


----------



## Chrome

Styles segment was kinda weird. Should've at least broke the headphones to send a message.


----------



## MMM2909

The Miz is probably the best pure heel on both brand...he's been on fire lately


----------



## wkc_23

Headliner said:


> Well, that sucked.
> 
> "If this was the attitude era, Maryse would have gotten the Zig-Zag."


----------



## StylesP1

Mainboy said:


> Evening folks. Just in from my first work trial shift. What have i missed so far?


Women's segment that really didnt do anything, Miz backstage segment with Shane and Bryan, and Miz vs Crews in a good match. Short thing with Renee and Styles that was funny. Been good so far, but nothing too important yet.


----------



## Lothario

With how goofy they have AJ and Dean, this will only be acceptable if the title isn't changing hands and the feud is turning vulgar and serious leading up to No Mercy. A natural progression of sorts with neither man fully comprehending the lengths they're going to have to go to put away the other one. If not, I don't really have words to describe how poorly it's been handled thus far. I. just can't fathom a major change happening on Sunday. Seems like they've thrown in the towel due to the NFL kicking off the same night.


----------



## SAMCRO

Weird they haven't done any Eva Marie trolls, i figured since they done it at Summerslam they'd keep it up every week until she came back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That Styles segment sucked imo. It was a little funny but the acting was horrible and it seemed more like he was going for a laugh as opposed to actually being pissed off with what happened this week (which to me is the exact opposite way they should be going with him). At least it was short.


----------



## -XERO-

Delsin Rowe said:


> So this Ziggler dude was one of those male cheerleaders? I remember that lame shit way back when.





The True Believer said:


> Yep. He was Nicky.


----------



## T0M

Mainboy said:


> Evening folks. Just in from my first work trial shift. What have i missed so far?


Announced a 6-woman tag match for tonight, Miz beat Apollo Crews and Maryse is a goddess.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

ANNNNNNNNNNNNND CUT


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

AJ Styles is the best thing going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## FROSTY

*Oh shit Brook is fighting Golovkin!? Kell is seriously out of his weight class Triple G is a wrecker at Middleweight, I might have to watch that :mark:*


----------



## ElTerrible

Chrome said:


> Styles segment was kinda weird. Should've at least broke the headphones to send a message.


Can´t. Broke-ass WWE doesn´t have money for that. That´s why their whole show feels cheap. Remember all the awesome segments during theAttitude era that were filmed off location. Nowadays everything takes place in the ring and in a 4x4 area backstage.


----------



## DoubtGin

Good so far. All women pushed in the opening segment (had its ups and downs) and I don't really get that hate towards tag matches as if they should never ever ever happen. I expected singles matches between the competitors but a six-man tag is fine too. Miz vs Crews was ok, Ziggler on commentary did very well, he didn't really come across as very scripted which is alwals a plus. Styles segment wasn't that good.


----------



## Chrome

That's how you do those special cause things, just a quick classy message and then back to wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23

Usos need to turn heel.


----------



## the_hound

oh god these two toss bags


----------



## wwetna1

I want the Usos to win personally.


----------



## StylesP1

Cant wait for the AA vs Usos. Should be damn good.


----------



## SAMCRO

I never thought i'd say this but Heath Slater and Rhyno have really overshadowed American Alpha, i can see them getting less and less of a reaction as Slater continues to be so entertaining. The audience is gonna be rooting for Slater and Rhyno in this tournament.


----------



## The Power that Be

Usos booed :ha


----------



## Headliner

Usos are way too happy for me. Get miserable so I can be happy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Nothing more homoerotic sounding than Ready willing and Gable. Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Lothario

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I missed the end of the match, my stream froze. I assume Miz won going into Backlash? Crews put on a great showing and really had the crowd into it, I wouldn't have minded if he won.*


Yep. Crews was somewhat protected, though.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Apollo Crews smiled even being pinned, lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Orton Wyatt is goin to be a classic


----------



## Dolorian

Sorry Wyatt but I just zoned out...


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Maybe the Usos and Apollo should go heel and form a stable. Fck it. Why not.


----------



## Chrome

I like Bray, but hard to take him serious because I know he's losing to Orton on Sunday. :francis


----------



## SAMCRO

So Wyatt is a god but loses every single feud he's in? Ok then....


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Apollo shouldn't smile too much but he's a good wreslter and I find him better than Cesaro


----------



## NXT Only

Another 6 women tag match WTF


----------



## StylesP1

Becky time :mark:


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Bray is just ruined now can not care less


----------



## Omega_VIK

SAMCRO said:


> I never thought i'd say this but Heath Slater and Rhyno have really overshadowed American Alpha, i can see them getting less and less of a reaction as Slater continues to be so entertaining. The audience is gonna be rooting for Slater and Rhyno in this tournament.


That because they have a personal stake and story in the tournament unlike AA.


----------



## -XERO-

Sup, Nikki? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773319894108663808
SHIT, I HOPE SO!


----------



## DoubtGin

Does anyone actually listen to what Bray says at this point? I focussed more on the eerie background music.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Nikki Bella 'The Real Boss' is here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## YestleMania

From that to Nikki's theme song.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Raw and Smackdown badly need some of the veteran talent from NXT-- Aries & Roode to Raw, and Joe to Smackdown (so we get Joe v Cena next year).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki's body is amazing.


----------



## The Power that Be

I'm sorry Cena, Nikki looks like a ******


----------



## FROSTY

*What the fuck is Bray on about now, god I don't understand what his fans see in his promo ability. I think he sucks balls at it :justsayin*


----------



## Omega_VIK

Btw, I just got off from work, what did I miss?


----------



## Lothario

See, when Wyatt is on, he's awesome. If the booking matched up the the promos, he'd be over huge. Just a shame it amounts to nothing.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mainboy said:


> Evening folks. Just in from my first work trial shift. What have i missed so far?


I have your back. You missed:

The opening segment that featured Daniel Bryan and the 6 women who will compete for the 6-Pack Challenge this Sunday. It ended with the faces getting the better of the heels.

A backstage segment where Dean Ambrose was smelling a bagel, stealing a crew member's coffee cup, and drinking it after adding in some sugar.

A backstage segment with Daniel Bryan, Shane McMahon, and the Miz. After being threatened by Bryan for taking away his IC title if he backed out of his match with Dolph Ziggler this Sunday, he ended up accepting it and left.

The Miz defeating Apollo Crews with Dolph Ziggler on commentary. He attacked Ziggler twice before he won the match, and quickly left the ring once he won. However, he left the IC title belt in the ring with an angry Dolph Ziggler in it. The Miz ended up letting his wife Maryse retrieve the title belt from him since he knows Ziggler won't hit her.

A short Renee Young interview with AJ Styles, who basically just shouts at a crew member for showing the fans the tape where he was crotched on the top rope by Dean Ambrose last week.

A backstage interview with the Usos talking about American Alpha as their opponents.

Bray Wyatt cutting a promo backstage about Randy Orton being his beaten-up prey, while he himself is the evolution of mankind and the predator in their match at Backlash.

The 6-women tag team match is happening as of right now


----------



## ElTerrible

So Randy is a predator, and Wyatt is the evolution of mankind, the human that has surpassed the predator, but at the same time he´s also a God.


----------



## wwetna1

Raw sponsored by Popeyes 
SD Live sponsored by KFC

SD stepping its game up and differentiating itself even more


----------



## Ace

lol Orton isn't the predator anymore, Bray is :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mike Bennett is more of a god than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## YestleMania

The Power that Be said:


> I'm sorry Cena, Nikki looks like a ******


A hot ******?


----------



## Dolorian

Wyatt is in desperate need of a character and booking overhaul. His promos are too self-contained and detached like he just lives in his own little bubble and nothing reverberates outside of it to touch the crowd. We just had a promo between him and Orton last week why not put Wyatt on a match and give him a win or something to build him up and have him do something more than just ramble?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *What the fuck is Bray on about now, god I don't understand what his fans see in his promo ability. I think he sucks balls at it :justsayin*


He's extremely overrated, no substance at all.


----------



## Shadowcran

Oh well, time to go take a piss. Maybe even grab more snacks. 

As to guy stating about me go take a 2 hour pissbreak, I can't reply for some reason so:

"Why should I? Is this going to be divas only show?"


----------



## StylesP1

Always look forward to the women of SD. Having Becky, Nikki and Alexa on my TV is never a bad thing.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Those WWE movies look awful.


----------



## Shadowcran

KFC and Popeyes...

The #1 and 2 chicken places now(according to big poll/sales, etc.) are Chik-F-Let and Raising Cane's Chicken fingers. I like them both but Cane's could surpass if they changed out the crinkle cut fries for red beans and rice or some other fries.


----------



## wwetna1

Mister Sinister said:


> Raw and Smackdown badly need some of the veteran talent from NXT-- Aries & Roode to Raw, and Joe to Smackdown (so we get Joe v Cena next year).


Not really. Joe deserves to be called up, the others don't. Also if Aries struggles to get a reaction from NXT fans, it will be harder on Raw where he is just another midget, a midget who works in bedazzled diva like gear to boot.


----------



## Gimme More

Queen Naomi


----------



## MMM2909

I think the heels will go over here...just don't let Becky get distracted like she ALWAYs does


----------



## FROSTY

*So I guess The WWE is gonna let Bryan and Miz have onscreen confrontations afterall :mark: Hope this builds into something epic.*


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

So when is Bray gonna finally back up his sermons?


----------



## BuzzKillington

Naomi's entrance is corny as fuck. Don't know what people see in it.


----------



## NXT Only

Naomi's ass


----------



## Delsin Rowe

My goodness. I'm in love.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I love how Becky is much more over than every other women.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like how Naomi changes up her entrance every time. Makes me look forward to it every week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi's entrance is really cool! I like the remix of her theme it's good for working out.


----------



## the_hound

ah its connors cure


----------



## wwetna1

Got to give it to Naomi, she seems much happier. She never wanted to be a heel even in FCW.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I have to be honest, Naomi doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi :lenny


----------



## T0M

I'm just going to come out and say it: I have absolutely no idea why so many people like Becky. I think she's corny and average in every department.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Naomi entrance is so LIT!


----------



## wkc_23

ALEXA


----------



## DoubtGin

She just twerked on the Connor's Cure logo :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

BLISS :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bliss has an underrated theme :dance:dance


----------



## Trophies

Naomi's ass in those colors tho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Gotta say I really dug Miz getting Maryse to retrieve the IC belt. Its clever. But god damn the buzz around him from Talking Smack is gone. Theyve really dropped the ball here, going from that promo that had everyone buzzing to a paint by numbers feud with Ziggles. Hopefully something big happens at Backlash.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

BuzzKillington said:


> Naomi's entrance is corny as fuck. Don't know what people see in it.





NXT Only said:


> Naomi's ass


Question asked and answered.


----------



## the_hound

dead silence


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm So Fancy.


----------



## Shadowcran

Those WWE movies might start a new genre...Straight to Trashcan.

Oh well, the Razzy awards need movies like that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S


----------



## kpenders

God Carmella's theme f**cking sucks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

To have that Connor's Cure belt on the ramp is just an awful awful idea. I know what they're doing, but when there is gyrating going on around it something just doesn't feel right.


----------



## YestleMania

Carmella with no reaction.


----------



## Dolorian

This six pack match between the women should have been built up like they did the Ladder Match for MITB. Have all contestants show tension between themselves and have individual matches between each others, do some characterization to build up the women and get people more invested.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Holy crickets Batman!!!

Carmella is dying on the vine. Absolutely no reaction for her...


----------



## Irrelevant

Wish Carmella went back to the old NXT heel Carmella instead of this.


----------



## Chrome

Man, a 6 women's tag match and 2 semifinals tag team tournament matches. Teddy Long somewhere dancing his butt off at all these upcoming tag matches.


----------



## witchblade000

F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S!


----------



## FROSTY

*Don't get me wrong Carmella is beautiful, but she will never be worth a damn without Enzo & Cass she just sucks, and not in a good way.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Hahah Nicki Minaj references smh fam


----------



## The Power that Be

YestleMania said:


> A hot ******?


Meh, Only with a 1/2 pound of makeup and foundation caked on...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I would like for Carmella to look a little more heelish during her entrance. A little to much energy for me.


----------



## SpeedStick

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hahah Nicki Minaj references smh fam


This dude used to work at ESPN?


----------



## Shane Banks

:LOL can someone GIF those kicks, Im rolling over here HAHAHAHA


----------



## Shadowcran

I will agree becky is the "most over"...but that's like being the smartest kid with Down's Syndrome. She gets a few cheers, the others get crickets...bored crickets.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, Otunga just picked Becky. Sorry fellow Becky fans, we’re fucked.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky is INCREDIBLY over.


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella has so much potential but is missing something. I just dont know what. I think she needs a manager, like Victoria. A veteran that comes out with her.


----------



## YestleMania

I wonder if Becky listens to My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Otunga just picked Becky. Sorry fellow Becky fans, we’re fucked.


Yeah that's definitely bad luck right there.


----------



## wwetna1

Carmella is selling the Nikki beef real well. Blowing her a kiss when she isn't tagged in, back pedaling when she is. She has the character work down


----------



## NXT Only

SDL needs to Asuka and Ember Moon to add to Becky and Bliss. They'd have a strong womens core then.

Carmella and Nattie get no reaction
Naomi isn't top tier material but she's good enough to be in the womens mid card
Nikki is Nikki


----------



## Ham and Egger

Becky has certainly grown on me over the past year. She's very attractive imo.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Smackdown needs Kane


----------



## FROSTY

*Becky Lynch the #1 pic, and favorite woman on the SDL roster of the fans is the only one that doesn't get the on air entrance :no:*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

StylesP1 said:


> Carmella has so much potential but is missing something. I just dont know what. I think she needs a manager, like Victoria. A veteran that comes out with her.


Well firstly she isn't acting heel enough, the catchphrase she did during the opening promo was sh*t. She needs to drop that, idk if you watched NXT during her debut but she was a natural heel.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Most of these girls just are not very good with the exception of Becky. Alexa is solid as well. SD needs Asuka.


----------



## ElTerrible

Shane Banks said:


> :LOL can someone GIF those kicks, Im rolling over here HAHAHAHA


This can never be unseen. Awful. Everybody told me this woman was a great athlete. Asuka should be called up during commerical break and kick the shit out of her. :grin2:


----------



## Nicky Midss

Lol the crowd is asleep


----------



## PRODIGY

Just let Alexa wrestle the whole match plz.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mauro Ranallo is the man on commentary.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Power that Be said:


> I'm sorry Cena, Nikki looks like a ******


Ridiculous comment is ridiculous.


----------



## Victor Chaos

kpenders said:


> God Carmella's theme f**cking sucks.


It sounds like Fancy by Iggy Azalea.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Damn there was a snap on that bexploder.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Smackdown needs Kane


milkman last week, mailman this week?


----------



## Shadowcran

I think I've a handle on why WWE does Divas matches..to sell wrestling buddies at the concessions:

People watch these, need a pillow to sleep more comfortably, bam, wrestling buddies!


----------



## -XERO-

Chrome said:


> Man, a 6 women's tag match and 2 semifinals tag team tournament matches. Teddy Long somewhere dancing his butt off at all these upcoming tag matches.


----------



## Victor Chaos

FaceTime Heel said:


> Mauro Ranallo is the man on commentary.


He doesn't sound like a geek like Michael Cole does.


----------



## DammitChrist

FaceTime Heel said:


> Mauro Ranallo is the man on commentary.


yep, he is definitely the Voice of Smackdown


----------



## Nicky Midss

JBL stfu, you sucked as champ. All those names were worlds better than you


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I don't like how the most over women is gonna hot tag to Nikki.


----------



## Shadowcran

> Mauro Ranallo is the man on commentary.


Indeed. He could make a chess tournament shown in the dark exciting.


----------



## YestleMania

ALEXA'S ASS.

:bob


----------



## NXT Only

Whoever is banging Alexa Bliss is one lucky SOB


----------



## T0M

NXT Only said:


> Whoever is banging Alexa Bliss is one lucky SOB


Buddy Murphy.


----------



## Chrome

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## AngryConsumer

Why must Nattie insist of yelling?


----------



## BuzzKillington

"YAAAAAAAAY!"

Nattie sounds like such a dorky soccer mom. :ha


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky plays the fip role quite well


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

NXT Only said:


> Whoever is banging Alexa Bliss is one lucky SOB


Buddy f*cking Murphy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Should've added a stipulation to this match tbh. Like whoever scores the pinfall has to be pinned or submitted twice in order to be eliminated in the 6-pack challenge.


----------



## NXT Only

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Buddy f*cking Murphy :lmao :lmao :lmao


FML :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Women have gotten a lot of time. They went from 8:00-8:08 in the opening segment. Nikki's intro took place at 8:46


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mauro tries so hard to make culturally relevant references and he ends up seeming silly. He is like that one old guy who always tries to hard to be young and hip. But otherwise he is good at calling moves and whatever is happening in the ring.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

BLISS :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Becky's thighs makes my life better.


----------



## FROSTY

*I really hope Lynch is the first SDL woman's champion now that Eva isn't a option, but they'll probably go with Nikki unless they want to swerve us.*


----------



## MMM2909

wow they are giving them a lot of air time


----------



## DammitChrist

lol JBL chose Natalya as his pick on who's going to win the Women's title this Sunday. He would choose the woman who has the worst odds at winning.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa. This match is still going.


----------



## Victor Chaos

YestleMania said:


> Carmella with no reaction.


That double turn was pretty much useless.

Best heel in the division a babyface now and Carmella is still Carmella.


----------



## wwetna1

Is Nikki on a quote. I mean damn every bump and lick she has taken since she has been back has been to the head, neck, and back


----------



## NXT Only

:lmao shit ending :lmao


----------



## Gimme More

The only non wrestler in the ring won? WTF


----------



## StylesP1

wwetna1 said:


> Women have gotten a lot of time. They went from 8:00-8:08 in the opening segment. Nikki's intro took place at 8:46


Thats a good thing. Still a long way to go to build this division. The talent is there, just need to build it. 

I like Carmella getting the submission win there. Kudos to Nikki for tapping. Good job there.


----------



## Mike Lucas

Naomi is the only woman from the faces team that has yet to be pinned. Interesting.


----------



## BuzzKillington

She was literally right in front of the ropes. Botch ending?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CARMELLA MADE NIKKI TAP :mark::mark::mark:

But this probably means Nikki will win Sunday fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Ace

Pretty good match.

Nikki is way underrated in the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a clusterfuck of an ending... But Carmella gets the win!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'm glad the Women's division is getting proper length matches now. I am pleased.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Fabulous :grin2:


----------



## DoubtGin

Match was fairly decent for what it was.


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki just put Carmella over like she (and Brie) did Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha ... tapped for her in the center of the ring 

Yet people will over look it


----------



## Alright_Mate

Carmella made Nikki tap, woah!

They've done a great job with her in recent weeks, just don't give her a mic.


----------



## Irrelevant

Yikes that ending was a little rough.


----------



## wkc_23

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Buddy f*cking Murphy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## YestleMania

Well, good match nonetheless.


----------



## the_hound

cluster fuck of a ending


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I enjoyed that women's 6-man tag tbh.


----------



## FROSTY

*Thanks WWE creative, make us listen to Carmella's shit theme twice in 1 night. Surprised they had Nikki tap to her, Carmella has dominated their feud, I guess they're trying to build Carmella up for some reason.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Chrome said:


> Should've added a stipulation to this match tbh. Like whoever scores the pinfall has to be pinned or submitted twice in order to be eliminated in the 6-pack challenge.


Eh, to me you already have 6 women all in one match with 5 eliminations needed to win. Adding anything more would just be overkill IMO.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah I think Nikki takes the belt this Sunday.


----------



## NXT Only

Revival should show up at Backlash in the crowd with the NXT Tag Titles and distract AA to give Slater/Rhyno the win.


----------



## Ace

That was a very good match.

Man Nikki doesn't get her props, her strikes are vicious.


----------



## Chrome

Carmella probably getting eliminated 1st then lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shadowcran said:


> Indeed. He could make a chess tournament shown in the dark exciting.



lol imagine Mauro Ranallo and Jim Ross commentating together :3


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I want Bliss Lynch to be the feud. I don't really care about Carmella.


----------



## DoubtGin

55 minutes left, we have Ambrose/Styles, the two tag matches and most likely something with Kane/Corbin

again no minute will be wasted


----------



## ElTerrible

Smackdown is just following old school match story telling and it works. No fancy shit and no burials. Just good solid matches.


----------



## wwetna1

Love that Slater goes on after Alpha/Usos ... Them youtube views for that boy have tripled them his whole run 

I also got to say I like how the SDL girls got all that time. And thankfully Nikki's strikes still look like she is the one lady who legit would fuck you up if she hit you on the main roster


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> lol imagine Mauro Ranallo and Jim Ross commentating together :3


No matter how good they both are, two play by play guys together just dont work. Neither one could do color commentary effectively. I really wanted Mauro and Graves.


----------



## safc-scotty

DoubtGin said:


> 55 minutes left, we have Ambrose/Styles, the two tag matches and most likely something with Kane/Corbin
> 
> again no minute will be wasted


And then Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## MMM2909

I liked that 6 tag match and they booked it right...they let the most over one ie. Becky get her ass kicked so to build up the crowd because if it was Naomi nobody would have cared that much. And i like Carmela going over here, but i am a little scared that Nikki is going to win at Backlash


----------



## NXT Only

what the fuck are they doing and what the fuck are they saying


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AYE WHEN WE SAY UCE YALL SAY .......


----------



## StylesP1

This match should be damm good!


----------



## DammitChrist

safc-scotty said:


> And then Talking Smack :mark:


featuring Dolph Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe

American Gladiators


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

USOS have the most annoying entrance in WWE


----------



## Ace

2 unpredictable Sf's.


----------



## safc-scotty

I'd appreciate it if Sky stopped sending updates to my box when I'm watching Smackdown, two weeks in a row this has happened now.

They could have sent it yesterday during the Old Day segment, but nope. I get the start of the American Alpha match cut off instead. THANKS SKY.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Show stealer coming UP. 

American Alpha! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Boo-so's.
What the hell? Quick ass match.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

OverlordKaine1989 said:


> milkman last week, mailman this week?


A few weeks ago Kane double chokeslamed Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens, you remember that? this week his victim will be Baron Corbin


----------



## FROSTY

*AA starting to get that pop from the main roster audience :mark:*


----------



## Dolorian

lol what the hell was that?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THE USOS GOT SQAUSHED !!!!!

:tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## FaceTime Heel

What just happened?


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ WTF


----------



## wkc_23

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Daaaaaaayum.


----------



## Headliner

That was quick:lmao


----------



## Bojack

LOL WHAT.


----------



## NXT Only

Usos fucking buried :lmao


----------



## Chrome

LMAO.


----------



## PRODIGY

WTF :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

They fucking squashed the Usos? Wow


----------



## StylesP1

What!?


----------



## Ham and Egger

BURIED!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss

LOL squashed


----------



## BuzzKillington

Well... That was unexpected.


----------



## YestleMania

Hahahaha.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Usos squashed. 

I'm cool with that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, shit. Usos tried to get a cheap shot and lost in under a minute.

Heel turn for Usos confirmed.

Edit: And my god Alpha are as dumb as shit for falling for this twice. Lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow was not expecting that.


----------



## Abisial

DAMN! The Usos got SUPER SQUASHED


----------



## Shadowcran

ROflmao


----------



## Lothario

Usos still being punished for Roman's transgressions. :lmao 

Well overdue heel turn.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WOW!


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## MillionDollarProns

A JOB


----------



## Smarkout

I was actually looking forward to that match. They are going to have some awesome matches in ring with the Uso's.


----------



## FROSTY

*Holy shit was not expecting that so quickly, Uso's are turning heel.*


----------



## FaceTime Heel

heel turn....gotta be...robbed us of what could've been a helluva match.


----------



## T0M

Should have had a 5 hour energy, Uce.


----------



## NXT Only

They fell for it again

Heel turn!!!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

!!!!!!
:ha

Uso's are gonna screw AA out of the titles, I fear.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Uso heel turn, didn't someone in this thread just ask for this :lol:lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23

Finally, heel usos.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So Uso's turn heel Sunday, Slater & Rhino become champs on Sunday.

Slater can feed his babies forever?

Edit: So they turn heel now? I'm all for anything that helps Slater and his family.


----------



## StylesP1

Heel turn!


----------



## ElTerrible

The women just buried the Usos. That match probably went too long and they needed to catch up.


----------



## Headliner

Heel turn finally:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Usos turning heel :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

It was almost like they turned heel twice in one match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

My fucking Sky box has just turned itself off


----------



## Omega_VIK

Thank GOD. The Usos are turning heel. Best thing to happen to them in quite a while.


----------



## wwetna1

sweep the leg


----------



## MR-Bolainas

YES USOS GETTING SQUASHED YES


----------



## DoubtGin

HEEL TURN :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Mmm a JOB.


----------



## dclikewah

About damn time. Only about a year and a half late


----------



## witchblade000

About time they turned heel.


----------



## Chrome

Dat Uso heel turn. Now hopefully their cousin turns next. :reigns2


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think they noticed they're massively running behind on time this week. Hence the quick match oerhaps. Still got Ambrose/Styles, the other semi final and perhaps an Orton/Wyatt segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SMART BOOKING ALERT!

*SMART BOOKING ALERT!*

*SMART BOOKING ALERT!*


----------



## FaceTime Heel

T0M said:


> Should have had a 5 hour energy, Uce.


Nailed it


----------



## Mra22

Wow, The USO's turned heel? Nice


----------



## Dolorian

That injury will probably cost Alpha the final match.


----------



## NXT Only

This was well executed....great job Smackdown


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

DemonKane_Legend said:


> A few weeks ago Kane double chokeslamed Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens, you remember that? this week his victim will be Baron Corbin


Kane deserves better than Boring Corbin! it was bad enough when he was dragging Ziggler down.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Ok I like where this is going.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

After two years of spotfest tag matches The Usos turn heel with leg work :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Carmella turning heel when she gets apathy/negative/lack of positive crowd reactions. 

The Usos appears to be turning heel when they are getting apathy/negative/lack of positive reactions.

Gee, I feel like something else is missing. 

Anyways, good to see that Smackdown's booking are getting it right


----------



## Bojack

There we go. 

Slater's team gonna win the whole thing.


----------



## YestleMania

I always knew The Usos were evil bastards.


----------



## Lothario

That was an awesome heel turn. Just brutal. The Uso's needed this. It was the right move.


----------



## Trophies

*JR voice* NOT LIKE THIS!! *JR voice*


----------



## StylesP1

The amount of common sense that this creative team uses is great.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

There's probably a 1,000 other people on this forum salivating because they think Roman's gonna turn too. :hayden3


----------



## Delsin Rowe

How is that Christly show still on? Someone has to be watching it, but why?


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773319894108663808
> SHIT, I HOPE SO!


*YES!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773328765594185728


----------



## Dolorian

Alpha will not win at the finals due to the injury on Gable, then Alpha moves on to a feud with Usos.


----------



## DoubtGin

Nice, looks like Slater/Rhyno will actually be the champs on Sunday :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

But shouldn't the heel team of the Uso's advance to the finals against either of the face teams left?


----------



## ElTerrible

NXT Only said:


> This was well executed....great job Smackdown


Yeah that was brutal without using chairs or other props. Like they legitimately fucked up his leg. Top stuff. The ram into the ringpost was stiff, too.


----------



## Natecore

That fucking ruled!!!


----------



## kpenders

Really hope that disgusting whore Nikki doesn't win on Sunday, she's by far the worst of the 6 and just goes to show females that you can get anything you want in life if you can suck off the right person.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Delsin Rowe said:


> How is that Christly show still on? Someone has to be watching it, but why?


I think the show does decent numbers :lol


----------



## Legion

30 FUCKING SECONDS :LOL


----------



## wkc_23

Guess AA will get screwed over by the Usos, at Backlash. Leading Heath and Rhyno to win the smackdown tag team titles.


----------



## FROSTY

*Great way to explain AA not winning the tournament by either them losing at Backlash due to Gable's injured leg, or they can't compete Uso's take their spot and win the titles. Either way this will make for a good feud for AA to really get over and ultimately win the SDL tag titles, smart and unexpected booking SDL creative team :mark:*


----------



## StylesP1

DoubtGin said:


> Nice, looks like Slater/Rhyno will actually be the champs on Sunday :mark:


I want you to imagine Slater/Rhyno vs Breezango feud for just a second. 

Did you imagine? Tell me the greatness that you saw.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Would love if this means Slater and Rhyno can win without American Alpha losing!


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

All setting up for the one man band BABY!!!


----------



## Master Bate

I freaking love Smackdown.

And now we're about to have a Slater tag title reign hopefully lol


----------



## T0M

Delsin Rowe said:


> How is that Christly show still on? Someone has to be watching it, but why?


What's his story? Is he gay, or bi? I've never watched it apart from the commercials and I'm shocked he has kids and a wife.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Love the golden retriever in that Amazon Prime commercial.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

kpenders said:


> Really hope that disgusting whore Nikki doesn't win on Sunday, she's by far the worst of the 6 and just goes to show females that you can get anything you want in life if you can suck off the right person.


The hate is strong with this one...


----------



## The Power that Be

Now cut a shoot promo about how all the "island boys" are being held down


----------



## DoubtGin

The ads kinda feel shorter or is it just me?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The Uso Brothers have SNAPPED.


----------



## Trophies

The Power that Be said:


> Now cut a shoot promo about how all the "island boys" are being held down


Now I'm wondering who they did this for.


----------



## kpenders

Hysteria said:


> The hate is strong with this one...


 The truth is strong, but at least we don't have to hear her equally retarded sister yell "BWEEEE MOOOODE" anymore.


----------



## wwetna1

Orton out story telling Bray at his own game lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

"Randy, Bray said that you are no longer the predator and he is. How does that change your strategy going into Backlash?"

WHY THE FUCK WOULD THAT LEAD TO HIM CHANGING HIS STRATEGY??? :lmao


----------



## MMM2909

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/773327119640170496?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

My god this is pure gold


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Shouldn't the snake be hibernating? I'm confused.


----------



## T0M

The fuck is he talking about?


----------



## mgman

Why does it sound like there is still a bit of piped in crowd noise?


----------



## Headliner

That didn't feel like Orton at all.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Did Randy just out-Bray Bray? Wowwwwww.


----------



## YestleMania

Read me a bedtime story, Randy.


----------



## Dolorian

wwetna1 said:


> Orton out story telling Bray at his own game lol


Yep


----------



## BuzzKillington

Orton with a more coherent Wyatt promo.


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the gift of Fandango!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That Orton riddle >>>>>> Everything Bray has ever said.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

T0M said:


> What's his story? Is he gay, or bi? I've never watched it apart from the commercials and I'm shocked he has kids and a wife.


Same here, man. I have no idea what that's all about.


----------



## DoubtGin

great promo


----------



## AngryConsumer

That Orton promo! :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Fandango is around? Is WWE like being a city employee you just can't get fired?


----------



## the_hound

what the fuck


----------



## StylesP1

Lol at Fandango. Give Breezango the titles!


----------



## T0M

This woman is a meth addict.


----------



## CoverD

What in the actual fuck...


----------



## wkc_23

What in the fuck is this.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

The hell is this?


----------



## wwetna1

Kane to kill off this shit like he used to do Pete Rose and other stuff


----------



## ElTerrible

wwetna1 said:


> Orton out story telling Bray at his own game lol


Yeah, but he had already won, when he opened with "let me see whether I speak Wyatt"


----------



## DoubtGin

This has the potential to be one of the greatest segments of the year.


----------



## Prayer Police

Why's Fandango hitting on Paige's mom?


----------



## Shadowcran

....I didn't need to cringe anymore...


----------



## MillionDollarProns

idk id probably date this ******* lady or something


----------



## Dolorian

wut?


----------



## NXT Only

Fandango :lmao 

Fucking love him


----------



## witchblade000

She got some big ass tittys.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I've never been so happy to see Kane.


----------



## YestleMania

HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Shane Banks

this and that new day segments were pretty bad, notice they both involved hip swaying come to think of it :Lol


----------



## DammitChrist

lol "Begone with you" - Wtf is this? XD

Edit: Ah, a Kane victim. Someone called it. Sort of lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What did I just witness? Do I even want to think about to much? Probably not. lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Oh Kane :bored


----------



## ElTerrible

wkc_23 said:


> What in the fuck is this.


Katie Vick is alive and dancing.


----------



## StylesP1

Why the fuck are they jobbing Fandango to this old piece of shit? Why?!?!?!

Breezango should be a focal point!


----------



## The Power that Be

Im liking this..call me entertained


----------



## wwetna1

big red machine reference. 

I prefer that over him being called demon


----------



## ChicagoFit

So Randy was doing Peyote Buttons before tonight's show?


----------



## Legion

These hips are the truth!! YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!! :maury


----------



## Headliner

It's getting harder and harder for DEATH and that gut to fit in the Kane suit. Like 3 years ago dude had a six pack.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Horrible promo by randy he must have brays lines


----------



## wkc_23

Never thought I'd hear "go big red" chants in late 2016 :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This show has gone off the rails.


----------



## NXT Only

Insecure AJ :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

That was actually VERY entertaining and it didn't overstay its welcome. 

More of this, less of "old day".


----------



## MillionDollarProns

AJ Styles just murdered that man's family my god somebody stop him


----------



## GREEK FREAK

So AJ has Rybacks bully gimmick now?


----------



## MMM2909

thank you Jesus for keeping this segment short


----------



## FROSTY

*I liked it, would really like to see Breezango win the SDL tag titles lol.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What were they chanting ?


----------



## T0M

I can't take AJ seriously as a bully with that hair. He looks like a weed-smoking hippy.


----------



## wwetna1

Styles is a hell of a boss man. 

Time to get Hype


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I like that graphic of Rhyno


----------



## ChicagoFit

Fandango would look so much better without the beard; I use that term both literally and figuratively...


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Horrible promo by randy he must have brays lines


How was that horrible? He told a story, and didn't sound like a clown telling it botching lines left and right . Goon


----------



## DammitChrist

Heath Slater and AJ Styles are likely going to appear in the last 2 segments. They're saving the best for last


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Slater time next BABY!


----------



## Master Bate

AJ Styles such a good heel.


----------



## Nicky Midss

From Knoxville Kentucky... Kane! :mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer

UP NEXT: 

THE ONE MAN BAND, BABY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Time to feel sad. Poor Connor. :frown2:


----------



## StylesP1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What were they chanting ?


"Go Big Red". Its what Nebraska fans chant at Nebraska games. 

Loved that AJ segment.


----------



## YestleMania

I would be honored to have AJ throw my phone.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Jeez, AJ threw his phone like he was actually pissed.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Oh yesssss!!!!!! It's Kane I've been waiting all night!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

MillionDollarProns said:


> AJ Styles just murdered that man's family my god somebody stop him


:jr Mah Gawd, that phone has family....pictures.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol. I'm really enjoying AJ's dick head heel gimmick. It's great. He has worked very hard on his talking. He's confident in it now,and it shows.


----------



## T0M

Stephanie with more of dat philanthropy / marketing. Cool.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Amazing cause. Good job, WWE. Respect.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Man, WWE going right for the feels.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## OverlordKaine1989

DammitC said:


> lol "Begone with you" - Wtf is this? XD
> 
> Edit: Ah, a Kane victim. Someone called it. Sort of lol


Well i guessed mailman but the Fandango worked too


----------



## Shadowcran

Geez, just because last night's Raw sucked donkey balls, there's no reason for Smackdown to 'maintain the tradition of suck'.


----------



## ChicagoFit

They DEFINITELY faked the "Go Big Red" chants using audience plants.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

How did Jolly Ranchers get away with a catchphrase like "Keep on sucking"


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

wkc_23 said:


> Never thought I'd hear "go big red" chants in late 2016 :lol


I never thought Triple H would be in the spotlight in 2016

I never thought Jericho would beat a guy who had momentum at Wrestlemania in 2016, especially after losing to Fandango. xD


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

wkc_23 said:


>


The Flaming Fandango :grin2:


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, they just showed Orton's promo on Angle before their match at some ECW PPV on the stream and that was hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Usos turning heel definitely made this episode. Even though I'm one of the few guys who still enjoyed their work as faces, I admit that they needed a new twist to freshen things up. The only thing I'm saddened by is that they're most likely gonna sack their Siva Tau entrance due to it getting consistent pops.

Oh well, I'm still stoked to see how this pans out. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DoubtGin said:


> Wow, they just showed Orton's promo on Angle before their match at some ECW PPV on the stream and that was hilarious.


Was it the phone where he called him a "smug son of a b*tch" :lol that's one of my fav Orton lines.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

How has the show been overall so far? Certainly better than Raw?


----------



## DammitChrist

Heath Slater needs to win this match to feed his wife and his 12 kids.

Rhyno needs to win this match to impress his fellow constituents.


----------



## FROSTY

*Now lets end a good episode on a high note, Slater & Ryhno win and awesome Ambrose/Styles confrontation.*


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Chris Jericho will never be more believable threat than Kane, since Jericho couldn't beat him at Wrestlemania and now Kane just ripped Fandango apart. Kane is the best!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I never thought Triple H would be in the spotlight in 2016
> 
> I never thought Jericho would beat a guy who had momentum at Wrestlemania in 206, especially after losing to Fandango. xD


We get it, you're a kane mark.....


----------



## Spaz350

Question: where the hell have Baron Corbin and Kalisto disappeared to? Weren't they supposedly feuding?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

So this Curt Hawkins reboot is like a mixture of Chuck Norris and Tyson Kidd? Naw bruh.lol. We dont believe you, you need more people.


----------



## Shadowcran

> How did Jolly Ranchers get away with a catchphrase like "Keep on sucking"


How did Juicy Fruit get away for years with a song that had the lyrics:
Take a sniff
pull it out
the taste is gonna move ya
when you pop it in your mouth.


----------



## YestleMania

WrestlingOracle said:


> How has the show been overall so far? Certainly better than Raw?


It's had it's blemishes but certainly better than Raw, so far. It's been pretty decent in my eyes.


----------



## FROSTY

*Abso-fucking-lutely no hype from the crowd for The Hype Bros LMAO, that's the quietest it's been all night.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

RHYNO. ECW DAYS :mark:


----------



## Trophies

The entire family is there! Lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho would never be more believable threat than Kane, since Jericho couldn't beat him at Wrestlemania and now Kane just tipped Fandango apart. Kane is the best!!!!


:reneelel


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hopefully Rhyno gores Mojo so hard he breaks all his ribs.


----------



## Phaedra

Okay, lol, can we start a go fund me for a valium prescription for Mojo Rawley?
LMFAO, HEATH'S KIDS ... I'M DEAD.


----------



## wwetna1

They selling the shit out the Slater story ... Like it, reminds me of Jaime Noble


----------



## Griselda

I love how Slater still has the 3MB song just with the intro changed.


----------



## DoubtGin

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was it the phone where he called him a "smug son of a b*tch" :lol that's one of my fav Orton lines.







yes this one :lmao


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

Spaz350 said:


> Question: where the hell have Baron Corbin and Kalisto disappeared to? Weren't they supposedly feuding?


sssshhhhhhh don't remind them.


----------



## PRODIGY

Da fucking Slater family. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

When Slater and Rhyno win the titles at Backlash, we need Heath’s entire “family” to come into the ring to celebrate, ala Hart Foundation at Canadian Stampede.


----------



## wwetna1

FaceTime Heel said:


> So this Curt Hawkins reboot is like a mixture of Chuck Norris and Tyson Kidd? Naw bruh.lol. We dont believe you, you need more people.


More like Mattitude Version 1.0 ripoff


----------



## Dolorian

Commercials already?


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> yes this one :lmao


GOLDEN!


----------



## Chrome

Slater probably has one of the most defined characters in WWE atm.


----------



## Shadowcran

> How has the show been overall so far? Certainly better than Raw?


Everyone on SD could come to the ring, flip everyone off, lower their trousers and shit right in the middle of the ring and STILL be better than last night's raw.


----------



## YestleMania

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho will never be more believable threat than Kane, since Jericho couldn't beat him at Wrestlemania and now Kane just ripped Fandango apart. Kane is the best!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

That one kid with the red shirt and the coveralls...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DoubtGin said:


> yes this one :lmao


That's the one !!! :lol:lol:lol

at 3:15

"Listen to me ! You smug son of a b*tch!"

That's goat Orton


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Just crossed my mind that with the Dudleyz gone: Rhyno and Jericho are the last two left to have wrestled for original ECW on the roster I believe. Don't think Truth was there, no Kane, no Taker, IDT Goldy wrestled there, no Mark Henry, no Show and I don't think these tenured indy wrestlers were established enough that early to have worked there.

edit: unless Tajiri gets signed of course.


----------



## FROSTY

*You've booked a pretty damn good show tonight WWE so please do not put the fucking Hype Bros over. Slater is one of the best things going in WWE today.*


----------



## akers12

I love the fact that Heath Slater is part of one of the best angles going on atm. He is killing it and so much better than anyone on raw(expect KO)


----------



## -XERO-

Shadowcran said:


> How did Juicy Fruit get away for years with a song that had the lyrics:
> Take a sniff
> pull it out
> the taste is gonna move ya
> when you pop it in your mouth.


I miss that jingle. lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

22:20 hours until Lucha Underground.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

D*mn did y'all hear that pop for Rhyno's hot tag ?


----------



## FROSTY

*Crowd erupts for Rhyno.*


----------



## wkc_23

Ryder sold that gore well


----------



## FROSTY

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## DoubtGin

Rhyno is over


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rhyno has one of the best spears or should I say Gore.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:yes 

The right men won.


----------



## Headliner

I still mark for the GORE like it's 1999-2000.


----------



## kpenders

akers12 said:


> I love the fact that Heath Slater is part of one of the best angles going on atm. He is killing it and so much better than anyone on raw(expect KO)


Jericho....


----------



## MMM2909

this is a GREAT crowd


----------



## T0M

This is so deserved. Slater has been gold for ages but just never got the push. I'd love him to win the titles on Sunday.


----------



## I am the Storm

The Rhyno love!:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Usos will play a role in the tag team finals


----------



## wwe9391

Ehh Slater is what Fandango was in 2013, and what Sandow was last year. This will be over soon


----------



## AngryConsumer

SLATER w/ Rhyno ADVANCES! :mark:


----------



## Griselda

It would be insanely fucked up but I'd kinda laugh if they did all this for Heath then AA squashes them then Heath gets released. :lol


----------



## FROSTY

*The thrown together team of Rhyno/Slater has advanced to the finals to crown the first ever SDL tag team champions lol :mark:*


----------



## Phaedra

that kid with the overalls, I fucking can't, this slater thing is a riot.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Kane was the highlight of the show again


----------



## DammitChrist

Technically, Heath Slater main evented this Smackdown episode


----------



## DoubtGin

That Uso heel turn + Gable injury was so well done because now, both teams have the sympathy of the crowd so there will be cheers regardless.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I wonder how @3MB4Life has been reacting to the resurgence of Heath Slater ?


----------



## wwetna1

Pissed off uso got the mic


----------



## T0M

Fuck these ghetto wannabe clowns.


----------



## akers12

kpenders said:


> Jericho....


My apologies, the gift of Jericho is amazing. But I dont know if that's enough to pick Raw over Smackdown.


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

No one cares usos now sod off


----------



## wkc_23

Ayyy nice little heel promo from the Usos


----------



## -XERO-

*"WE DONE WIT DAT!"*


----------



## Chrome

AA vs Slater & Rhyno Sunday! :mark:


----------



## YestleMania

"We're not good guys, we're not bad guys...we're just some guys."


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Goon'd out Usos. I'll take it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was decent promo by The Usos but he called them "Alpha Male" :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Good stuff from the Usos.

Also I like how they are hyping up Talking Smack as of lately, they don't give away any information beforehand.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I love Ryder, but :mark: at Slater and Rhyno advancing to the finals.

And :tucky at the Usos calling out the fans for turning their backs on them even though they proved themselves as bonafide cornerstone of the tag division.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

And now they are going to pretend like Usos and Reigns are completely unrelated.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ll say this, the Usos sound so much more natural as heels. The way they talk it just suits them more.


----------



## Griselda

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane was the highlight of the show again


As an undying Ziggler mark, I respect your unwavering markism for Kane. Especially when it's not exactly the popular thing right now.


----------



## kpenders

akers12 said:


> My apologies, the gift of Jericho is amazing. But I dont know if that's enough to pick Raw over Smackdown.


 Well if you enjoy SD more that's a preference, in fact I think SD is doing better because Raw has to fill in an extra hour with crap like Titus and Darren and that abortion segment with New Day yesterday

As far as indivuals go though, Jericho>>KO>>>Slater and Rhyno But Slater and Rhyno are a solid 3rd place and are the best part of SD for me (that and AJ)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Those Gatorade commercials are so cringey.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Good heel promo by the Usos


----------



## ElTerrible

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"WE DONE WIT DAT!"*


They forgot: We are not the good guys. We are not the bad guys. We are just the guys. :grin2:


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Two years in a row Rhyno will be facing American Alpha in a tag team tournament.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773334656129261572


----------



## FROSTY

*The Uso's have managed to make me like them in the span of 1 hour after years of indifference, doing great with this heel turn and explanation for such so far. They are gonna play a role in the final at Backlash book it :mark: This AA/Uso feud is gonna be outstanding for both teams, I just have that feeling, will be a tag feud to rival classic tag feuds of the past.*


----------



## The Power that Be

And just like that , the Usos are more interesting now than they ever have been in WWE


----------



## safc-scotty

I think Jey in particular was ready for this heel turn, he looked legitimately pissed on Smackdown the other week when they brought up the 'guilty by association' in relation to Reigns and the crowd souring on them. Think they'll be able to channel that into their work and revitalise their careers as a change was desperately needed.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Usos as heels could work. Liking it so far.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Shadowcran said:


> How did Juicy Fruit get away for years with a song that had the lyrics:
> Take a sniff
> pull it out
> the taste is gonna move ya
> when you pop it in your mouth.







At around the 2:50 mark if it doesn't automatically take you there...


----------



## SpeedStick

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane was the highlight of the show again


What about Fandango dancing with Paige mother?


----------



## imthegame19

I can't believe Ambrose/AJ feud is going to have less then 10 minutes of interaction between the two. When you consider that there promo tonight is going to be less than a minute. After really only being involved with each other for a minute or so post mach last week. While Ambrose/Ziggler had well over 40 minutes of interaction between the two.


----------



## Roxinius

seriously cant take the boosos seriously their face run ruined their character


----------



## wwetna1

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62467745 said:


> And now they are going to pretend like Usos and Reigns are completely unrelated.


Usos said on Talking Smack they were guilty by association of being with Roman as they never did anything to be booed.; 

Booker also asked them outright on the draft show, you guys get heat because the fans hate Roman huh?


----------



## StylesP1

Most interesting the Usos have been in 3 years. Great call with the heel turn!

Rhyno's Gore is the best spear ever, IMO. Beats out Goldberg's. 

Styles just has to win the Championship on Sunday. Ambrose has been....Bleh. Styles has been killing it. I mean, he killed the man's family.....pictures!!


----------



## DoubtGin

At this point I'm sure that Kane lover is just a gimmick.


----------



## T0M

Bubba Chuck said:


> Good heel promo by the Usos


You ignint, dawg.


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll say this, the Usos sound so much more natural as heels. The way they talk it just suits them more.


They just need to stop smiling so damn much. They barely kept it under control. Also black facepaint now.


----------



## Irrelevant

Man I love Dean's floor tron(?)


----------



## Headliner

Styles will attack Dean tonight.

Dean always looks like he's into shady activity.


----------



## wkc_23

EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean has a bag fpalm please don't be comedy cringe Dean.


----------



## akers12

kpenders said:


> Well if you enjoy SD more that's a preference, in fact I think SD is doing better because Raw has to fill in an extra hour with crap like Titus and Darren and that abortion segment with New Day yesterday
> 
> As far as indivuals go though, Jericho>>KO>>>Slater and Rhyno But Slater and Rhyno are a solid 3rd place and are the best part of SD for me (that and AJ)


The segments you mentioned are exactly what i hated about Raw last night. Just boring and stupid fillers that have no place on the card. I just think with one less hour smackdown has been more consistent and AJ helps as well. Once the cresweights arrive, as long as Raw knows how to handle them, it'll be fun to watch again.


----------



## Phaedra

i just said aloud 'oh fuck he's got a bag' lol. I get the absolute fear when i see him with a shady ass duffle bag lol.


----------



## Natecore

Roxinius said:


> seriously cant take the boosos seriously their face run ruined their character


They aren't ruined.


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Now we're talking! :dance


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FROSTY

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was decent promo by The Usos but he called them "Alpha Male" :lol


*They are a prominent team of fighters in the UFC based out of California I believe.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

eh


----------



## wwe9391

Dam Dean towers over AJ


----------



## wwetna1

Damn the interviewer got a big spot at least


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm getting use to A.J. Styles theme 'Phenomonal'.

THEY DON'T WANT NONE. THEY DON'T WANT NONE.


----------



## Trophies

Where do they find these fine ass new reporters?


----------



## T0M

Dean needs to step up his game. He knows Uncle Stone Cold is watching his every move.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Dean "Horse Head in a bag" Ambrose.


----------



## NXT Only

Participation trophy :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

both got the same amount of cheers I'd say


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ better win the title at some point.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Participation trophy is actually a social commentary about the "everybody is a winner" culture in the United States of America.


----------



## wwe9391

Dean is so cringeworthy. It just sad at this point. Get that belt off him please


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

If AJ can beat Cena clean, he better win clean against Ambrose as well. Only makes sense.


----------



## FROSTY

*Lol, that shit was funny.*


----------



## DammitChrist

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> AJ better win the title at some point.


Oh, don't worry about that. He will


----------



## DoubtGin

I won't be mad regardless of who wins on Sunday. I like Ambrose a bit more, but both are killing it right now.


----------



## NXT Only

Soccer mom chant


----------



## YestleMania

He does have a bit of a soccer mom haircut, don't he?


----------



## Griselda

Speaking of that wristband, Cena looks INSANELY bitchmade by hiding out since Styles beat him. Styles said if he lost he'd have to admit he's the best and if he didn't he'd be lying and Cena just chooses not to show. :lol


----------



## FROSTY

*God I hope Ambrose wins this match.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

The fact the trophy dropping didn't make a noise drives me insane I know there's no mic on it but still


----------



## DoubtGin

YestleMania said:


> He does have a bit of a soccer mom haircut, don't he?


Yeah, I liked his NJPW haircut much more.


----------



## Griselda

Either Dean is way taller than I realized or Styles is a lot shorter than I realized.


----------



## SovereignVA

Nice promo work by Ambrose.

Daaaaamn


----------



## wkc_23

Holy fuck, Dean killed it right there.


----------



## NXT Only

Ok Ambrose


----------



## T0M

I actually hate Ambrose now.

Sick of his pussy-style wrestling and wacky personality that is beyond corny. Dude looks like he needs to grow up a bit.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Dean.....mothafckin....AMBROSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome

Wow, Ambrose just put him in his place right there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AND PEOPLE HERE WERE SH*TTING ON AMBROSE'S MIC SKILLS ? DID YOU JUST HEAR THAT SH*T ?


----------



## wwetna1

solid mic work by Dean


----------



## PRODIGY

You're right Dean you drive people to boring ass matches.


----------



## YestleMania

Straight fire from Dean right there.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

THIS IS NOW A BALLS VS BALLS FEUD


----------



## FROSTY

*HOLY SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME BY AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Headliner

That's all? He should have put him in the Styles Clash or something. Ending the show with a nut shot.


----------



## Delsin Rowe




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I feel bad for saying it but Dean just feels like a midcarder to me. Maybe my mind will change eventually.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Good stuff from Ambrose. Wow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[user]Straw Hat[/user] you wanna say something else about Ambrose on the mic bro ?


----------



## YestleMania

Damn, did AJ just pull a Draymond?


----------



## Mike Lucas

Yep Dean's winning Sunday.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome promo by Ambrose, as usual.

Ending felt abrupt, but works with the story and AJ being a heel.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

With the way Ambrose talks, IBetHeTypesLikeThisWithNoSpacesBetweenHisWords. So damn cringeworthy.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ohhh.... that's an interesting way to end the show!


----------



## Headliner

That was Dean's best promo in months. The show was solid. Not really good. It's tolerable which is the most important thing.


----------



## Roxinius

T0M said:


> I actually hate Ambrose now.
> 
> Sick of his pussy-style wrestling and wacky personality that is beyond corny. Dude looks like he needs to grow up a bit.


i agree in the begining of his singles run it was ok but now its just annoying as fuck the corny shit doesnt fit him


----------



## Steve Black Man

Can't knock Dean's mic skills there. He just ripped Styles apart.


----------



## wkc_23

I wish that promo had more time. It ended too fast.


----------



## Lothario

Great promo from both guys but very anticlimactic
ending. Went off just as it gained serious steam. Loving how Dean won over a lot of fans with his promo to end there. Just wish he'd slow down and allow his words to sink in.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

AJ stands tall (I use the word tall loosley in this case.) Ambrose is retaining.


----------



## Gimme More

Yep! Props to Dean there! His character has a chance after all!


----------



## ElTerrible

If only Ambrose would wrestle a little stiffer looking and less like a girl. His promos are world class.


----------



## imthegame19

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AND PEOPLE HERE WERE SH*TTING ON AMBROSE'S MIC SKILLS ? DID YOU JUST HEAR THAT SH*T ?


Ambrose was fucking awesome there! That promo from Ambrose right there shows why he belongs as the Champ!


----------



## DoubtGin

Excellent show from the beginning to the end.

I can't remember a single bad stuff about Smackdown this week. It wasn't perfect, but the worst stuff was decent too.


----------



## witchblade000

This show was boring, but was better than Raw last night.


----------



## Flair Flop

Ambrose turned it up a notch there. Excellent mic work.


----------



## TD Stinger

YestleMania said:


> Damn, did AJ just pull a Draymond?


Nah, didn’t have nearly enough follow through to be a Draymond kick.

As for the promo, damn good work from both men but honestly I expect that from both so I’m not surprised.


----------



## Mike Lucas

Smackdown has beaten every single Raw except the first one.


----------



## DammitChrist

Why the hell can't they let Dean be this intense and serious more often? That promo he just cut in the end was awesome


----------



## Zigberg

Please, please get that fucking title off of Ambrose. His gimmick and persona suck and his in ring work is unbearable; whacky, embarrassing "punches", shitty rope rebound lariat spot, Dirty Deeds, rinse and repeat.

Zzzzzzz.


----------



## wkc_23

SMACKDOWN BEAT UP RAW.


----------



## Chrome

Safe to say Smackdown beat Raw pretty soundly this week, not that it was gonna take much effort to begin with.


----------



## Roxinius

that promo got rushed because their timing was way off tonight and i dont think sd has the leniency to go over time if needed


----------



## imthegame19

Lothario said:


> Great promo from both guys but very anticlimactic
> ending. Went off just as it gained serious steam. Loving how Dean won over a lot of fans with his promo to end there. Just wish he'd slow down and allow his words to sink in.





It was pretty clear to me they were short on time. They totally had to rush that segment, but it worked still.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

StylesP1 said:


> Why the fuck are they jobbing Fandango to this old piece of shit? Why?!?!?!
> 
> Breezango should be a focal point!


Hey, watch your mouth, Kane is a legend and he deserves to be booked strong, I loved this segment and a lot of people liked it as well. You're worried about Breezango? really? 

Did you expect Kane to job to Fandango? Kane is not Chris Jericho, man.



ChicagoFit said:


> They DEFINITELY faked the "Go Big Red" chants using audience plants.


It wasn't fake, Smackdown is live, the sounds of the crowd can't be edited anymore, so just accept it, Kane is over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And the nut shot by AJ was good storytelling since yah know Dean left AJ hanging on the ropes last week.


----------



## MMM2909

Now.. it is time for Talking Smack


----------



## AngryConsumer

That's one more for the good guys (Smackdown Live)!


----------



## Steve Black Man

Smackdown as a whole bored me pretty much from start to finish. Nothing overly cringeworthy (aside from the opening segment), but most of everything felt like a grey, lifeless mush. 

Sorry, but I'll take this Raw's peaks and valleys over Smackdown's nothingness any day.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:bryanlel He just said Sasha's promo was bad.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan is burying RAW :lmao


----------



## StylesP1

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Hey, watch your mouth, Kane is a legend and he deserves to be booked strong, I loved this segment and a lot of people liked it as well. You're worried about Breezango? really?
> 
> Did you expect Kane to job to Fandango? Kane is not Chris Jericho, man.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake, Smackdown is live, the sounds of the crowd can't be edited anymore, so just accept it, Kane is over.


There was no reason to have Fandango out there for Kane to bury. Breezango has the talent and potential to be a great tag team. Job out Kalisto for fucks sake.


----------



## wwetna1

He just basically said people who don't give a fuck about the rest of the Total Divas cast but like me, Cena, and the twins watch our show on E! 


LMAO Bryan said Sasha was bad at her promo


----------



## T0M

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Hey, watch your mouth, Kane is a legend and he deserves to be booked strong, I loved this segment and a lot of people liked it as well. You're worried about Breezango? really?
> 
> Did you expect Kane to job to Fandango? Kane is not Chris Jericho, man.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't fake, Smackdown is live, the sounds of the crowd can't be edited anymore, so just accept it, Kane is over.


Okay, bro, you got a gimmick. We get it.


----------



## FROSTY

*I enjoyed SDL tonight, it wasn't their strongest show, but remained consistently good with great episodes scattered in there. Raw should take notes, 1 huge moment followed by 2 months of suck is not a good thing, That is how you follow up Owens winning the title.*


----------



## DoubtGin

I like the "I don't give a fuck if you fire me" Bryan.


----------



## MMM2909

wow Bryan is burying RAW right now and i love it


----------



## wwetna1

Gable out 2-4 weeks. Alpha out the tourney! ... Holy ppv twist Batman


----------



## DoubtGin

Whoa, Gable is out for 2-4 weeks so AA won't wrestle on Sunday according to Shane.


----------



## FROSTY

wwetna1 said:


> He just basically said people who don't give a fuck about the rest of the Total Divas cast but like me, Cena, and the twins watch our show on E!
> 
> 
> LMAO Bryan said Sasha was bad at her promo


*Sasha was bad at her promo, shit was cringe to the max.*


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos beat the crap out of the winners injurying one. They grant them another chance to become champions.


----------



## wwetna1

Hype Bros and Usos on ppv ... I approve. Makes for a goof story if Jason Jordan screws the Usos


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

StylesP1 said:


> There was no reason to have Fandango out there for Kane to bury. Breezango has the talent and potential to be a great tag team. Job out Kalisto for fucks sake.


There was no reason to have Jericho burying Aj Styles at Wrestlemania, there was no reason of Triple H winning the royal rumble and burying Ambrose and Ziggler. 

Kane is the big red machine and he will keep destroying everybody in his path, and if the the guys he destroys are guys that like you, it doesn't matter.


----------



## MMM2909

Now that is GOOD BOOKING, AA is strong ,Usos are heel and now you can root for Heath and Rhyno even more against the Usos


----------



## boxing55

the usos go to win the smackdown tag team championship


----------



## DoubtGin

Usos vs Hype Bros, winner against Slater/Rhyno

all matches at Backslash


----------



## AngryConsumer

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :bryanlel He is just said Sasha's promo was bad.


Bryan definitely isn't wrong there. :HA


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DoubtGin said:


> I like the "I don't give a fuck if you fire me" Bryan.


Hell yeah. I will forever be indebted to The Miz for forcing Daniel Bryan to go rogue. He has some shade of his 'American Dragon' fire that he had on the indies.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, Ambrose killed it.


----------



## wwetna1

Damn shane said I don't watch Raw, I just read the results on the internet 

Shots fired


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DoubtGin said:


> I like the "I don't give a fuck if you fire me" Bryan.


Hell yeah. I will forever be indebted to The Miz for forcing Daniel Bryan to go rogue.


----------



## Cappi

A Smackdown episode was decent(not stellar but a decent watch nonetheless) without any of the top guys like Ambrose, Cena, AJ, Orton, Wyatt, Orton etc. even having a match. It must be pretty good for their health and decreases chances of injury when the show is structured as such.

It's strange what can happen with decent storytelling!


----------



## MMM2909

is it just me or should they make Talking Smack an hour long? It is really really good


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm so ready for this AA/Uso feud. That sht is going to be amazing.


----------



## imthegame19

So Backlash card is 6 matches?

Ambrose/AJ
Orton/Bray Wyatt
Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
Carmella vs Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella vs Natayla vs Becky Lynch vs Naomi
Hype Bros vs Usos
Slater/Rhino vs Usos??


I wonder if they will add random matches with Baron Corbin, Kalisto, Kane or Apollo Crews. Or other tag teams like Breezedango or Vlaudevillains.


----------



## FROSTY

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Holy shit was not expecting that so quickly, Uso's are turning heel.*





Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Great way to explain AA not winning the tournament by either them losing at Backlash due to Gable's injured leg, or they can't compete Uso's take their spot and win the titles. Either way this will make for a good feud for AA to really get over and ultimately win the SDL tag titles, smart and unexpected booking SDL creative team :mark:*


*Damn I'm good :tripsblessed*


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan predicting a 60 minute draw for the WWE championship :lmao

He is awesome.


----------



## MMM2909

Dolph making fun of Renee for picking Dean hahahaah

and congrats to Bryan for picking Jill Stein


----------



## Mutant God

imthegame19 said:


> So Backlash card is 6 matches?
> 
> Ambrose/AJ
> Orton/Bray Wyatt
> Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
> Carmella vs Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella vs Natayla vs Becky Lynch vs Naomi
> Hype Bros vs Usos
> Slater/Rhino vs Usos??
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will add random matches with Baron Corbin, Kalisto, Kane or Apollo Crews. Or other tag teams like Breezedango or Vlaudevillains.


I'm guessing Fandango wants revenge on Kane so they might have a match or it could 2 on 1: Breezango vs Kane


----------



## wwetna1

Nice of them to put Crews and his story over. 

I wouldn't mind a 4 way between Kane/Corbin/Kalisto/Crews and a three team triple threat with Breezango, Ascension, and Vaudevillains as preshows for the ppv. 

Likewise I like how Dolph bring up him and Miz having countless matches and no one caring because there was no focus on them story wise until the split


----------



## Kostic

This show sucked.


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse ass in that split screen was on point doc


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Dolph just cut a fire promo


----------



## FROSTY

*I don't get some of you, Ambrose has been the most entertaining WWE champ for god what seems like forever, yet people shit on him. I am honestly starting to think it doesn't matter who they make champ of red or blue whoever they put the title on will be shit on by fans that use to cheer them.*


----------



## wwetna1

salty bryan citing


----------



## StylesP1

Kostic said:


> This show sucked.


Continuing to build the women, a few good matches, heel turn for the Usos that was much needed, Styles with his usual gold, good women's tag match with Carmella being put over by tapping out Nikki Bella, Heath/Rhyno going to the Finals :mark: and basically just building the Backlash card with promos. 

I disagree, thought creative did a good job with an extremely short amount of time to build this Backlash card.


----------



## DammitChrist

Great promo by Dolph Ziggler. I'm loving Talking Smack


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Just tuned in to see Dolph whining again...fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dolph with that subtle reference to Reene and Dean relationship. :lmao


----------



## Godway

I'm really liking what they're doing with the show. Trying not to overload it with wrestling, and the matches/segments already have a lot more meaning than they do on RAW. Ambrose/Styles had a great segment to close the show, their match feels like a much bigger deal than the RAW main events. While even their undercard, Apollo/Miz got great heat tonight for a pointless match, Rhyno/Slater might be one of the most over acts in the WWE right now. Did you hear the pop Rhyno is getting for the Gore? That's what it's supposed to sound like for Roman's spear :lol 

The Usos/Alpha thing felt like a big deal, too. Usos got good heat, and actually had a pretty badass beatdown of the Alphas. As a fan, you want to see revenge on that.

The women still need some work in establishing an identity, though. Aside from Becky/Nikki, the fans don't really give a fuck about any of them. And as usual, Becky is forced to get heat on everyone.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Daniel Bryan is a helluva troll....and Dolph saying he was contractually obligated to bring out that Mountain Dew legitimately made me laugh.....


----------



## imthegame19

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I don't get some of you, Ambrose has been the most entertaining WWE champ for god what seems like forever, yet people shit on him. I am honestly starting to think it doesn't matter who they make champ of red or blue whoever they put the title on will be shit on by fans that use to cheer them.*



I think it has more to do with this forum having a lot of AJ fans. So they want to see him win the title for the first time. So there picking on Dean and acting like his match with Ziggler was the only match he's ever had. Even though he's been in like 5, four star PPV matches in 2016 alone. If Ambrose has a awesome match with AJ and wins the match. A lot of people will get back on Ambrose bandwagon.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Apollo is Nigerian.....never ever call a Nigerian a Ghanaian. Ever!!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Dolph is keeping it so real right now.


----------



## FROSTY

Mutant God said:


> I'm guessing Fandango wants revenge on Kane so they might have a match or it could 2 on 1: Breezango vs Kane


*It will be Fandango vs Kane with Breeze showing up (from New Delhi or wherever the hell he was thi week getting the finest silks lol) to help Dango go over. Kane should be putting these guys over, so he can contribute somehow to make the business better before he's done.*


----------



## Cappi

imthegame19 said:


> I think it has more to do with this forum having a lot of AJ fans. So they want to see him win the title for the first time. So there picking on Dean and acting like his match with Ziggler was the only match he's ever had. Even though he's been in like 5, four star PPV matches in 2016 alone. If Ambrose has a awesome match with AJ and wins the match. A lot of people will get back on Ambrose bandwagon.


Nah they won't. "AJ carried him to a great match" will be the AJ fans retort. Some have decided that they don't like Ambrose and there'll always be something to moan about. Recently it has been his in ring work and before it was his lack of muscle mass.


----------



## mgman

Dean's selling reaction to that kick was noticeably delayed


----------



## AngryConsumer

Kostic said:


> This show sucked.


Your thoughts on Raw from last night?


----------



## Lavidavi35

Dean could be facing fucking Thor and Renee would predict Dean to win lol Idk who is more biased than her on these panels ??


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Talking Smack is a really fun show to watch, it's not the obviously scripted dog shit the pre-show is, and all of the guys natural personalities come out which is cool to see.


----------



## Kostic

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I don't get some of you, Ambrose has been the most entertaining WWE champ for god what seems like forever, yet people shit on him. I am honestly starting to think it doesn't matter who they make champ of red or blue whoever they put the title on will be shit on by fans that use to cheer them.*


Firstly, it's because their treatment of his character is still basically "HE'S WACKY MAGGLE" with those comic skits. He's not supposed to be funny. He's not supposed to make you laugh. I think people don't understand that. This is the champion of the freakin world, the top dog in all of professional wrestling. He just doesn't come off as such.

Secondly, it would be a total waste of the Cena rub if you just job Styles out to Dean Ambrose on the very next PPV. In order to follow up on that victory and keep AJ's momentum, he needs to win the title and have a lengthy run on top. And let's be real, he's about a hundred times better than Ambrose anyway.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown 5-2 Raw

The main event scene on both shows is very strong right now, this week however apart from Owens, Rollins & Jericho, Raw was shit. Smackdown on the other hand covered all basis tonight, the Kane & Fandango segment was the only thing that was filler on this episode.

The Women all in all had a good night in my opinion, I wanted to see something different with them tonight, the opening segment was fresh but turned into pretty much a car crash when they started talking. The six women tag was surprising though, it was actually a decent match that got decent time. They've done a great job with Carmella's character in recent weeks, still one or two things need improving but she's playing her role to perfection. In a year or so time Alexa Bliss will be money, she has everything. Nikki will probably win the title Sunday but I won't mind, I could understand the hate a year or so back, but most of its pretty much undeserved now, she's improved a lot in the ring.

The Miz vs Ziggler still seems rushed but I'm invested in this match purely because of The Miz, yet again he killed it tonight with his heel antics. His match against Crews was pretty decent too, but by god somebody please give Apollo a personality injection.

The Usos turned heel, it was coming and it's a much needed move. Their attack was great, their backstage promo with Renee was good too. Shame we won't see American Alpha at Backlash but of course it sets up a story. Slater needs that gold baby!!!

The build up to Wyatt vs Orton has felt flat in my opinion, they will probably put on a good match but I don't feel that invested. It's just been promos, ideally there needed to be something juicer, an attack of some sort.

Ambrose delivered another great promo, but it's a massive shame he doesn't produce well enough in the ring. Ambrose could be great if his in ring skills/moveset were as good as his promo skills. AJ was great in every bit he did tonight, he got his own back from last week, good storyline continuity by the writers. The segment could of done with an extra five mins, but they fucked up time wise. All in all the build up has been good, not outstanding or anything but it's got me invested.


----------



## FROSTY

mgman said:


> Dean's selling reaction to that kick was noticeably delayed


----------



## Kostic

AngryConsumer said:


> Your thoughts on Raw from last night?


It sucked too.


----------



## FROSTY

Kostic said:


> Firstly, it's because their treatment of his character is still basically "HE'S WACKY MAGGLE" with those comic skits. He's not supposed to be funny. He's not supposed to make you laugh. I think people don't understand that. This is the champion of the freakin world, the top dog in all of professional wrestling. He just doesn't come off as such.
> 
> Secondly, it would be a total waste of the Cena rub if you just job Styles out to Dean Ambrose on the very next PPV. In order to follow up on that victory and keep AJ's momentum, he needs to win the title and have a lengthy run on top. And let's be real, he's about a hundred times better than Ambrose anyway.


*Not to me he's not, plus I think it would make more sense to give that rub to 30 year old Ambrose, over 39 going on 40 Styles. Or don't we care about building up a new generation of stars anymore.*


----------



## Cappi

Kostic said:


> Firstly, it's because their treatment of his character is still basically "HE'S WACKY MAGGLE" with those comic skits. He's not supposed to be funny. He's not supposed to make you laugh. I think people don't understand that. This is the champion of the freakin world, the top dog in all of professional wrestling. He just doesn't come off as such.
> 
> Secondly, it would be a total waste of the Cena rub if you just job Styles out to Dean Ambrose on the very next PPV. In order to follow up on that victory and keep AJ's momentum, he needs to win the title and have a lengthy run on top. And let's be real, he's about a hundred times better than Ambrose anyway.


Well, Jerichos rub from beating AJ was to eventually make Ambrose look strong before his title win.. So.. Not too hard to imagine a vet like AJ putting over someone they're invested in making a star for the next 10 years.


----------



## mgman

Rambo Apocalypse said:


>


And you missed, unsurprisingly. Would have been a lot funnier if my post was actually a complaint; now we know who's high on the defensive.


----------



## imthegame19

Kostic said:


> Firstly, it's because their treatment of his character is still basically "HE'S WACKY MAGGLE" with those comic skits. He's not supposed to be funny. He's not supposed to make you laugh. I think people don't understand that. This is the champion of the freakin world, the top dog in all of professional wrestling. He just doesn't come off as such.
> 
> *Secondly, it would be a total waste of the Cena rub if you just job Styles out to Dean Ambrose on the very next PPV. In order to follow up on that victory and keep AJ's momentum, he needs to win the title and have a lengthy run on top. And let's be real, he's about a hundred times better than Ambrose anyway*.


You don't realize that the comedy stuff is all Vince? Do you not realize Vince loves to have a champion who can do comedy skits and be a serious when he wants to be? Vince did that stuff with a number of guys over the past 20 years. Ambrose is no different then them. Actually it's the opposite. If AJ loses to Dean and says next week he took him too lightly or whatever. But it won't happen next time they wrestle. Fans will still believe it and AJ won't lose his momentum. Because he just beat Cena clean last month. It's going to take more then one loss to Ambrose to lose that Cena rub. Maybe if Ambrose beat him 3 straight PPVs or something. Then it would gone, but not one loss. While if Ambrose get's the win it really puts over Dean and makes him look like a strong champion. You can love or hate Dean all you want. But he's the young top baby face on the show. WWE put him on the show for that role. 



So it makes a lot more sense for Ambrose to win the match here. Then have AJ win the title from Dean in a few months. That way both guys come out of the feud looking strong and like top guys. AJ beating Dean already would make AJ look too strong beating Cena and Dean back to back shows. While it makes Dean look too weak. So what you do have Ambrose win here, give AJ an excuse if they want. Do Ambrose vs Cena vs AJ at No Mercy and have Ambrose pin Cena. Then at Survivor Series AJ/Ambrose and AJ cheats and beats Ambrose for the title. While at TLC they can do a Tables, Ladders and Chairs pay off match. With AJ getting the clean win over Ambrose to end the feud.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

ha ha Bryan says he's voting for Jill Stein..that won't go over well with the higher ups. Vince and all of them are republicans and friends with Trump lol but Bryan could care less.


----------



## Kostic

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Not to me he's not, plus I think it would make more sense to give that rub to 30 year old Ambrose, over 39 going on 40 Styles. Or don't we care about building up a new generation of stars anymore.*


A matter of opinion, then.



imthegame19 said:


> You don't realize that the comedy stuff is all Vince? Do you not realize Vince loves to have a champion who can do comedy skits and be a serious champion? Vince did that stuff with a number of guys over the past 20 years. Ambrose is no different then them. Actually it's the opposite. If AJ loses to Dean and says next week he took him too lightly or whatever. But it won't happen next time they wrestle. Fans will still believe it and AJ won't lose his momentum. Because he just beat Cena clean last month. While if Ambrose get's the win it really puts over Dean and makes him look like a strong champion. You can love or hate Dean all you want. But he's the young top baby face on the show. WWE put him on the show for that role. So it makes a lot more sense for Ambrose to win the match here. Then AJ winning the title from Dean in a few months. That way both guys come out of the feud looking strong and like top guys. AJ beating Dean already would make AJ look too strong beating Cena and Dean back to back shows. While it makes Dean look too weak.


Yes, I do realize it's all Vince. Pretty much everything is all Vince.

You seem to forget that the biggest problem that WWE fails to get guys over nowadays is stop and start pushes, and 50/50 booking. If you have AJ lose right away, beating Cena means absolutely nothing. The victory was the takeoff, and in order for it to mean anything, you need to FOLLOW UP on it. You need to BUILD AJ Styles. Put the title on him, give him 6 months of strong booking, and then have Dean Ambrose or Bray Wyatt win the Royal Rumble, and beat him at WrestleMania, because beating a hot, protected, strong World Champion AJ Styles actually MEANS something.

But no, let's just stomp on all that and have him lose immediately.


----------



## FROSTY

mgman said:


> And you missed, unsurprisingly. Would have been a lot funnier if my post was actually a complaint; now we know who's high on the defensive.


*It was pretty funny I thought, don't see how I missed. That's what WF does, nitpick every little thing to death so I was joining in. 

I'm not being defensive I just find it stupid how people turn on whoever gets that title, Ambrose has been a entertaining world champion yet people just want to bitch because he's this or he's that. *


----------



## imthegame19

Kostic said:


> A matter of opinion, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do realize it's all Vince. Pretty much everything is all Vince.
> 
> You seem to forget that the biggest problem that WWE fails to get guys over nowadays is stop and start pushes, and 50/50 booking. If you have AJ lose right away, beating Cena means absolutely nothing. The victory was the takeoff, and in order for it to mean anything, you need to FOLLOW UP on it. You need to BUILD AJ Styles. Put the title on him, give him 6 months of strong booking, and then have Dean Ambrose or Bray Wyatt win the Royal Rumble, and beat him at WrestleMania, because beating a hot, protected, strong World Champion AJ Styles actually MEANS something.
> 
> But no, let's just stomp on all that and have him lose immediately.



I disagree, AJ isn't a rookie or even a guy like Ambrose who just the last 5 months being pushed like a top guy. After being only known as a upper card guy or guy who lost big matches before that. AJ Styles is a older veteran and has a certain status already from being such a great wrestler and face of TNA for a number of years. Being in the main event with Reigns 3 months after he debuted or beat Cena at Summerslam . Has carried over AJ status to the WWE and made him a top guy already. He doesn't need to be unbeaten for 6 months and the champion. He could get beat by Ambrose and it won't effect him at all. Especially if the plan is for him to take the title off Ambrose at some point. 



If anything Ambrose needs a few more big wins. To cement himself as a top guy, and beating AJ after he beat Cena. Will help make that a reality, just like pinning Rollins and Reigns in the same week did. First you make Ambrose look like a strong champion and AJ will then look strong finally beating him. If AJ goes on to have a strong run as champion going onto Mania. Nobody is going to remember AJ losing to Ambrose at Backlash. Especially if he takes the title from Ambrose at Survivor Series and successfully retains it at TLC. Again there's a way for both guys to come out of this looking good. It shouldn't just be all about AJ and it won't be. Because remember Ambrose is the young top baby face on Smackdown. So even if he isn't champ he will always have a big match on the card or in and out of the title picture.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Aj losing sunday wont hurt him.
It helps dean immensely. Aj wins at ss then holds to wm.

Im down with it


----------



## Astro Zombie

Ambrose destroyed Styles at the end with that promo. So good. 

Becky Lynch is really one of the best babyfaces on the roster. Crowd loves her and her promo was great. Wasn't really a fan of the rest of that segment though (Bliss was pretty good too). 

Apollo Crews seems to be getting more over which is cool. 

Usos heel turn was much needed. 

SD didn't blow me away but it had no Old Day and it was only two hours, so I'm giving the edge to SD this week.


----------



## FROSTY

imthegame19 said:


> I disagree, AJ isn't a rookie or even a guy like Ambrose who just the last 5 months being pushed like a top guy. After being only known as a upper card guy or guy who lost big matches before that. AJ Styles is a older veteran and has a certain status already from being such a great wrestler and face of TNA. Being in the main event with Reigns 3 months after he debuted or beat Cena at Summerslam . Has carried over AJ status to the WWE and made him a top guy already. He doesn't need to be unbeaten for 6 months and the champion. He could get beat by Ambrose and it won't effect him at all. Especially if the plan is for him to take the title off Ambrose at some point. If anything Ambrose needs a few more big wins. To cement himself as a top guy, and beating AJ after he beat Cena. Will help make that a reality, just like pinning Rollins and Reigns in the same week did.












*They can put the title on AJ next, that's fine with me as I'm an AJ fan. But finish making Ambrose first for fuck sake. Have Ambrose defeat AJ until Survivor Series, then AJ can win it. Then Ambrose can win the RR or something like that, and take the title back at Wrestlemania.*


----------



## mgman

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *It was pretty funny I thought, don't see how I missed. That's what WF does, nitpick every little thing to death so I was joining in.
> 
> I'm not being defensive I just find it stupid how people turn on whoever gets that title, Ambrose has been a entertaining world champion yet people just want to bitch because he's this or he's that. *


Right and it's also equally funny how you completely misinterpreted my post. In no way was it a complaint or attack on Ambrose; for the record, I'm fan of the guy. It was just a random comment on something I observed; Dean reacted a tad late to the kick, which is kind of funny (and highlights how it wasn't meant to be real sack).

That you felt the need to put a reactionary gif blowing the comment out of proportion means you're reading complaints where there are none. You're getting worked up way too much over nitpicking and complaining posts that you're seeing it in ones that aren't.


----------



## Desprado

Bryan saying why Ambrose is the face of Smackdown.


----------



## Kostic

imthegame19 said:


> I disagree, AJ isn't a rookie or even a guy like Ambrose who just the last 5 months being pushed like a top guy. After being only known as a upper card guy or guy who lost big matches before that. AJ Styles is a older veteran and has a certain status already from being such a great wrestler and face of TNA. Being in the main event with Reigns 3 months after he debuted or beat Cena at Summerslam . Has carried over AJ status to the WWE and made him a top guy already. He doesn't need to be unbeaten for 6 months and the champion. He could get beat by Ambrose and *it won't effect him at all*. Especially if the plan is for him to take the title off Ambrose at some point. If anything Ambrose needs a few more big wins. To cement himself as a top guy, and beating AJ after he beat Cena. Will help make that a reality, just like pinning Rollins and Reigns in the same week did.





Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *They can put the title on AJ next, that's fine with me as I'm an AJ fan. But finish making Ambrose first for fuck sake. Have Ambrose defeat AJ until Survivor Series, then AJ can win it. Then Ambrose can win the RR or something like that, and take the title back at Wrestlemania.*


Yes it will. Because here's the kicker: wins and losses actually matter. John Cena is the only guy who can lose and be absolutely untouchable, but that's because Cena has had 10 years of continuous strong booking. AJ Styles will lose to someone, someday, but when that day happens, it should be a big moment and a big stage. Beating John Cena clean is a rub that could take you to the main event at WrestleMania if done right. It's a big waste to just give it away on a B PPV. It's rushing. It's blowing your load after a single thrust. Like when Finn Balor did the whole Demon gimmick on freakin Raw and gave it away completely, instead of saving it and making it special. Like when CM Punk left after beating Cena at Money in the Bank only to come back next week. Six months later, AJ Styles might be defending the belt in one of the main events at WrestleMania. If AJ beats Ambrose now, and then beats him again at No Mercy, you could do a great story here where Ambrose builds towards his redemption, ultimately winning the Royal Rumble and having a third match against AJ, where he finally beats him. And it would be a much, much bigger moment. Beating a guy who beat John Cena should be a special, epic moment, not something that happens on a B PPV immediately afterwards.


----------



## Vårmakos

The crowd is already beginning to turn on Ambrose. He's finished come Backlash.


----------



## imthegame19

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *They can put the title on AJ next, that's fine with me as I'm an AJ fan. But finish making Ambrose first for fuck sake. Have Ambrose defeat AJ until Survivor Series, then AJ can win it. Then Ambrose can win the RR or something like that, and take the title back at Wrestlemania.*




Yeah too many fans of wrestlers only think about how a outcome looks for their favorite guy. So of course they want AJ to beat Ambrose and go onto being this unstoppable champion. If you hate Ambrose and want him to be a mid card guy then of course you aren't going to care what happens to Ambrose. But in reality Ambrose is going to be Smackdown top 3 or 4 guys between now and Mania. Champion or not the champion, he's not going away after he loses the title or dropping to a IC feud with Miz. So from a booking stand point, you gotta look at how AJ beating Ambrose at Backlash effects Ambrose long term. Making him lose title to AJ and not win it back at No Mercy kills his push and makes him look weak champion. Having him beat AJ here and say pin Cena in a 3-way at No Mercy will give Ambrose a very strong title run. So when AJ beats him at say Survivor Series, AJ looks good as the champion. But Ambrose still walks out of the match looking like a top guy and one of the best on the roster.


----------



## Raven

This show made me sleep for 2 hours. Based on what i seen here, i don't think i missed that much.


----------



## imthegame19

Kostic said:


> Yes it will. Because here's the kicker: wins and losses actually matter. John Cena is the only guy who can lose and be absolutely untouchable, but that's because Cena has had 10 years of continuous strong booking. AJ Styles will lose to someone, someday, but when that day happens, it should be a big moment and a big stage. Beating John Cena clean is a rub that could take you to the main event at WrestleMania if done right. It's a big waste to just give it away on a B PPV. It's rushing. It's blowing your load after a single thrust. Like when Finn Balor did the whole Demon gimmick on freakin Raw and gave it away completely, instead of saving it and making it special. Like when CM Punk left after beating Cena at Money in the Bank only to come back next week. Six months later, AJ Styles might be defending the belt in one of the main events at WrestleMania. If AJ beats Ambrose now, and then beats him again at No Mercy, you could do a great story here where Ambrose builds towards his redemption, ultimately winning the Royal Rumble and having a third match against AJ, where he finally beats him. And it would be a much, much bigger moment. Beating a guy who beat John Cena should be a special, epic moment, not something that happens on a B PPV immediately afterwards.



Again your only thinking about AJ and his outcome to this. He doesn't need that type of push for something to matter. Plus Del Rio and Owens both beat Cena clean last year. We saw Daniel Bryan do it at Summerslam 2013 and Brock do it at Summerslam 2014. It's not something THAT special these days to hold over to Mania. Like I said before the Win made AJ a top guy in the WWE. Now he's going to put over Ambrose to cement him as a top guy. In which Ambrose will likely return the favor down the line job to AJ for the title. That's best for business, it shouldn't be all about whats best for AJ. Especially since as of right now Ambrose is more of the future in the WWE, then AJ is long term.


----------



## Kostic

imthegame19 said:


> Again your only thinking about AJ and his outcome to this. He doesn't need that type of push for something to matter. Plus Del Rio and Owens both beat Cena clean last year. We saw Daniel Bryan do it at Summerslam 2013 and Brock do it at Summerslam 2014. It's not something THAT special these days to hold over to Mania. Like I said before the Win made AJ a top guy in the WWE. Now he's going to put over Ambrose to cement him as a top guy. In which Ambrose will likely return the favor down the line job to AJ for the title. That's best for business, it shouldn't be all about whats best for AJ. Especially since as of right now Ambrose is more of the future in the WWE, then AJ is long term.


No, I'm not only thinking about AJ. That's what you don't seem to get. I'm precisely thinking about Ambrose here. My point is, if you want Ambrose to get that rub, don't do it NOW. Milk it for all its worth, and do it at WrestleMania. Because the point is, Dean Ambrose defeating AJ Styles at WrestleMania for the title, after AJ Styles has had a run on top, would do Ambrose INFINITELY more favors than beating him right now, then losing to him at No Mercy like you suggest. It's 50/50, and we don't need more of that.

You have pointed out some examples, but they prove my point. Daniel Bryan beat Cena at SummerSlam 2013. Imagine if he had lost clean the very next PPV. (yeah, Orton did beat him in the end but it was certainly not clean). Imagine if Brock lost the first PPV after ending the Streak, or after beating Cena. He didn't, he was built up to lose at WrestleMania, and the only reason he didn't was because of the whole Reigns debacle.

Now, on the other end of the spectrum, Alberto Del Rio beat Cena clean at Hell in a Cell 2015, then lost immediately the next PPV to Roman Reigns. How did that work out for him?


----------



## Raven

This sunday is the perfect oportunity for a new club member to debut and help AJ become the NEW WWE champion. dean sucks as champion and he is boring as hell.


----------



## imthegame19

Kostic said:


> No, I'm not only thinking about AJ. That's what you don't seem to get. I'm precisely thinking about Ambrose here. My point is, if you want Ambrose to get that rub, don't do it NOW. Milk it for all its worth, and do it at WrestleMania. Because the point is, Dean Ambrose defeating AJ Styles at WrestleMania for the title, after AJ Styles has had a run on top, would do Ambrose INFINITELY more favors than beating him right now, then losing to him at No Mercy like you suggest. It's 50/50, and we don't need more of that.
> 
> You have pointed out some examples, but they prove my point. Daniel Bryan beat Cena at SummerSlam 2013. Imagine if he had lost clean the very next PPV. (yeah, Orton did beat him in the end but it was certainly not clean). Imagine if Brock lost the first PPV after ending the Streak, or after beating Cena. He didn't, he was built up to lose at WrestleMania, and the only reason he didn't was because of the whole Reigns debacle.
> 
> Now, on the other end of the spectrum, Alberto Del Rio beat Cena clean at Hell in a Cell 2015, then lost immediately the next PPV to Roman Reigns. How did that work out for him?


The thing is nobody is going to care about Ambrose or his run. If you take the title off him at this point. It makes far more sense for him to beat AJ here. Then lose to AJ at Survivor Series and TLC and start Ambrose redemption storyline of getting his title back in early December. If AJ cheats or screws him out of the title. Fans will be totally be behind Ambrose in that storyline. But if Ambrose lost title now at the low point of his reign and couldn't win it back at No Mercy.


Well people aren't going to care about him getting the title back. Especially in some storyline that starts in early October. Like me and others pointed out there not done establishing Ambrose as a top guy. He still needs a few more big moment. Especially after Ziggler feud put the breaks on his momentum. 


As for Del Rio beating Cena clean and losing to Roman the next month. Yes that was a waste of Cena jobbing. Because Roman didn't need the win. Since he was pushed like a top guy for well over a year before that and was about to win the title. AJ losing to Ambrose passed the rub Cena gave him on to Ambrose, gets his title run back on track. With both guys still looking strong. 


They did the same thing with Rollins/Reigns. With Rollins getting the clean win over Roman at MITB. So they had Ambrose beat Rollins clean on Smackdown. Then had him pin Reigns at Battleground in the 3way. That way Rollins looked strong coming off his injury. Then he passed that rub onto Ambrose making him look like a legit champion. It looks like they will do the same thing with AJ and Dean.


----------



## Kostic

imthegame19 said:


> The thing is nobody is going to care about Ambrose or his run. If you take the title off him at this point. It makes far more sense for him to beat AJ here. Then lose to AJ at Survivor Series and TLC and start Ambrose redemption storyline of getting his title back in early December. If AJ cheats or screws him out of the title. Fans will be totally be behind Ambrose in that storyline. But if Ambrose lost title now at the low point of his reign and couldn't win it back at No Mercy.
> 
> 
> Well people aren't going to care about him getting the title back. Especially in some storyline that starts in early October. Like me and others pointed out there not done establishing Ambrose as a top guy. He still needs a few more big moment. Especially after Ziggler feud put the breaks on his momentum.
> 
> 
> As for Del Rio beating Cena clean and losing to Roman the next month. Yes that was a waste of Cena jobbing. Because Roman didn't need the win. Since he was pushed like a top guy for well over a year before that and was about to win the title. AJ losing to Ambrose passed the rub Cena gave him on to Ambrose, gets his title run back on track. With both guys still looking strong.
> 
> 
> They did the same thing with Rollins/Reigns. With Rollins getting the clean win over Roman at MITB. So they had Ambrose beat Rollins clean on Smackdown. Then had him pin Reigns at Battleground in the 3way. That way Rollins looked strong coming off his injury. Then he passed that rub onto Ambrose making him look like a legit champion. It looks like they will do the same thing with AJ and Dean.


Ambrose remained popular even though they've killed his credibility and momentum time and time again. So I think he'll be fine after losing a 4.5-star match against AJ Styles. Here's how I would book this feud:

Backlash 2016 - since Styles is a heel, have him win dirty. Poke in the eye, kick in the balls, exposed turnbuckle, chairshot after a ref bump, etc. Something that entitles Ambrose to an immediate rematch at the next PPV and not just a standard rematch clause.

No Mercy 2016 - book a 30-minute Iron Man match (Ambrose has already called himself "the iron man of WWE" so it fits). Have it end 2-2, declaring it a draw and as such, Styles remains champion.

At this point, I would have them go their separate ways for a bit, keeping both of them strong. Then, Ambrose wins the Royal Rumble match and regains the title at WrestleMania, finally getting that rub.

That's this particular scenario, with Ambrose getting pushed in the end. Personally, since I'm a fan of Bray Wyatt more than I am of Ambrose, I'd have Bray win the RR match and the title at WrestleMania.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The ending to the show was awesome, I got a kick out of that with AJ taking the low road then towering over him so intensely at the end.

I loved the segments AJ & Ambrose were in throughout the show before the final one aswell. I liked how they continually showed them, made the show feel about them looking back on it now. Which it should have been.

I though AJ's promo in the final segment was great, I wasn't a fan of Ambrose calling AJ a soccer mom or some of the things he said but most of it was good and I thought he was on his game a bit more tonight too which was good. 

I didn't just get into this segment because AJ was in it like I do most of the time. Ambrose brought something in that segment tonight for me I thought he stepped up a bit, he can still be better but it was a nice start.

I also liked the Orton promo, I thought that was good. 

The Apollo Cruz/Miz stuff was decent, you know nothing great, but a decent TV match, Apollo Cruz had some decent moves, passable TV time filler for sure. Miz has been good lately, and Maryse is always a welcome sight for me. 

You know the show did have some important things, some things I liked, but alot of the show was boring, there was more than 1 or 2 things with the show I liked tonight I'll give them that, better than some weeks, but still wasn't anything that great.

There was some important things if u have a big interest in the show, like the Usos turn and the Divas, but I'm not really into that stuff so it was boring time filler for me. 

I mean they had Health Slater as the central focus of the last match on the show FFS. lol enough said.

I'd give it 5 or 6 out of 10 this week, they arent 100% a PG cornball garbage show/product anymore, its getting better.


----------



## Peerless

Ambrose shat on AJ. Good promo.


----------



## JTB33b

Dean with the line of the week.

"There is no trophy for the face that finishes in 2nd place"


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Did anybody see the people in the front row that were chanting "soccer mom" in the final segment, when AJ yelled "shut up" the camera caught them in the background and it looked almost like they stopped in fear. 

That's probably not what happened but the looks on their faces IDK I laughed out loud, like yeah AJ u tell those bitches.

I also thought it was funny when AJ threw that phone against the wall, he was on fire with some of the heel shit backstage.


And I gotta give credit to Kane, seeing him come out to chokeslam that pussy Fandango, I got a kick out of that too. Just the way he came out and no BS slammed that dancing bitch down. Big red Machine taking out the trash. Didn't think I would be entertained by Kane in 2016 but here I am happy he was on the show lol


----------



## JTB33b

My only issue with Smackdown this week was the Kane/Fandango segment. They could have used that for Orton/Bray or to give AJ/Dean more time which they could have used.


----------



## Ace

The AJ-Dean segment was definitely rushed, I feel they were meant to say and do a lot more. I hope I'm right.. a nut shot to finish the go home fpalm


----------



## StylesP1

Straw Hat said:


> The AJ-Dean segment was definitely rushed, I feel they were meant to say and do a lot more. I hope I'm right.. a nut shot to finish the go home fpalm


The timing was all fucked up. The women got around 15 minutes. Styles/Ambrose got 6 minutes. Yea.....That is backwards. 

There was a lot of things good on this show, but there were some things not so good. Kane squashing Fandango for no reason, the women getting wayyyy too much time and I'm a big fan of the women getting a lot of time. The women took up 29 minutes of this show. That is too much on a go home show where the WWE Championship match has had literally no build. 

I loved the Usos turning heel. Brilliant decision by creative. I loved Carmella getting the submission win over Nikki. The Miz/Apollo match was better than their Summerslam match, no complaint there. Enjoyed the Rhyno/Slater vs Hype Bros. Bray Wyatt/Randy Orton is just kinda....there. 

Styles/Ambrose - No build
Wyatt/Orton - no build
Women's match - there is build there, but you can only build so much for a 6 pack challenge
Tag Team Tournament has been awesome, but I know AA vs Usos can be a great match and instead we got 27 seconds. Stupid. You can do the heel turn after a 12 minute match all the same as a 27 second match.
Miz/Ziggler - basically no build

Now, I blame WWE scheduling for this. 3 weeks isn't nearly enough time to build anything for a PPV. Especially when one of those weeks is spent as fallout from Summerslam. I'm still looking forward to Backlash, I'm sure the matches will be great, and I'm excited to see who the new champions are, but shame on WWE for their scheduling. If AJ doesn't win I riot solo.


----------



## JTB33b

StylesP1 said:


> The timing was all fucked up. The women got around 15 minutes. Styles/Ambrose got 6 minutes. Yea.....That is backwards.
> 
> There was a lot of things good on this show, but there were some things not so good. Kane squashing Fandango for no reason, the women getting wayyyy too much time and I'm a big fan of the women getting a lot of time. The women took up 29 minutes of this show. That is too much on a go home show where the WWE Championship match has had literally no build.
> 
> I loved the Usos turning heel. Brilliant decision by creative. I loved Carmella getting the submission win over Nikki. The Miz/Apollo match was better than their Summerslam match, no complaint there. Enjoyed the Rhyno/Slater vs Hype Bros. Bray Wyatt/Randy Orton is just kinda....there.
> 
> Styles/Ambrose - No build
> Wyatt/Orton - no build
> Women's match - there is build there, but you can only build so much for a 6 pack challenge
> Tag Team Tournament has been awesome, but I know AA vs Usos can be a great match and instead we got 27 seconds. Stupid. You can do the heel turn after a 12 minute match all the same as a 27 second match.
> Miz/Ziggler - basically no build
> 
> Now, I blame WWE scheduling for this. 3 weeks isn't nearly enough time to build anything for a PPV. Especially when one of those weeks is spent as fallout from Summerslam. I'm still looking forward to Backlash, I'm sure the matches will be great, and I'm excited to see who the new champions are, but shame on WWE for their scheduling. If AJ doesn't win I riot solo.


AJ won't win but the feud will continue. I think alot of these feuds will continue after Sunday due to only have 3 weeks to buildup this PPV. Dean/AJ will continue as will Bray/Orton and ofcourse AA vs the Usos. I also think Miz/Ziggler will continue because there is nobody else for the Miz to face and if Ziggler wins, the Miz gets his rematch.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm really worried Dean's gonna retain with AJ standing tall on the go home show. I don't want Dean to retain and AJ to win it next month and drag this out, put that fucking belt on him right fucking now. Ambrose is a horribly boring champion and it amazes me the company has kept the main title on this guy this long.


----------



## Mister Abigail

If only they had the balls for Ziggler to Superkick Maryse. 


Sigh.


----------



## squarebox

I'm loving this Smackdown, only like half way through, so much more watchable than RAW.

edit: Uso's heel turn, about time!


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Kostic said:


> Ambrose remained popular even though they've killed his credibility and momentum time and time again. So I think he'll be fine after losing a 4.5-star match against AJ Styles. Here's how I would book this feud:
> 
> Backlash 2016 - since Styles is a heel, have him win dirty. Poke in the eye, kick in the balls, exposed turnbuckle, chairshot after a ref bump, etc. Something that entitles Ambrose to an immediate rematch at the next PPV and not just a standard rematch clause.
> 
> No Mercy 2016 - book a 30-minute Iron Man match (Ambrose has already called himself "the iron man of WWE" so it fits). Have it end 2-2, declaring it a draw and as such, Styles remains champion.
> 
> At this point, I would have them go their separate ways for a bit, keeping both of them strong. Then, Ambrose wins the Royal Rumble match and regains the title at WrestleMania, finally getting that rub.
> 
> That's this particular scenario, with Ambrose getting pushed in the end. Personally, since I'm a fan of Bray Wyatt more than I am of Ambrose, I'd have Bray win the RR match and the title at WrestleMania.


so ambrose doesnt lose clean for a year, does that not come under the class of superman push for you?


----------



## Mox Girl

BigDaveBatista said:


> so ambrose doesnt lose clean for a year, does that not come under the class of superman push for you?


LMAO holy shit, now I've seen everything. Somebody actually trying to claim Dean got a superman push :lmao

He didn't lose much clean, but he also didn't really win anything of note either for a long ass time. Only recently has WWE pulled their head out of their ass and began booking him better.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO holy shit, now I've seen everything. Somebody actually trying to claim Dean got a superman push :lmao
> 
> He didn't lose much clean, but he also didn't really win anything of note either for a long ass time. Only recently has WWE pulled their head out of their ass and began booking him better.


 No excuses for Ambrose, he has beaten both Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## squarebox

Soccer Mom haircut...again...really?

edit: and once again Ambrose shows how much better he is when he's serious and not cracking stupid jokes.

Anyway, good smackdown overall.


----------



## CamillePunk

Decent show this week, actually held my attention for the full two hours whereas I tapped out of Raw about an hour into it and just caught the main event later on. 

I liked the idea of the opening segment building up the SD Women's title and giving Becky (who will hold the title inevitably, even if they swerve us this Sunday) a platform to speak, but the execution was kind of weak. The Total Bellas plug took away from it somewhat and the acting was rather poor from pretty much everyone but Nikki. 

The 6-women's tag was actually pretty good, and I never thought I'd be saying that about a WWE 3v3 women's tag match. They were given plenty of time and actually put on a tag match with some psychology to it instead of just having everything breakdown within a minute with everyone hitting their finishers. The beloved babyface Becky gets worn down by the heels for what felt like an eternity, then finally making the hot tag to a very over Nikki Bella who came in hot but fell short due to the lingering effects of her neck injury. Much more sensible than the usual silliness we get with these type of matches, especially with the women. Find it hard to believe Nikki wins the title Sunday if she's still selling the neck, so my money is on Becky taking the strap. Seems like the best move.

The Miz/Crews match was fine, probably better than their SS match, but it doesn't really make sense from a booking standpoint why Miz is wrestling the guy he just beat to retain his title in a non-title match, especially when that guy just lost again last week. Is there nobody else Miz can face? Why wouldn't Ziggler wrestle tonight to get a win under his belt going into Sunday's title match? 

Anyway, I like Crews quite a bit, incredibly gifted and has some decent charisma. Just needs to establish a more definitive character. 

I guess the Uso squash and heel turn means American Alpha will be either winning the titles or feuding with the Usos as champions, so not getting a legitimate match between these two guys is probably a matter of delayed gratification. I actually don't mind the booking because it made the new kids on the block American Alpha look strong and freshened up the Usos. Should be a great feud with a lot of good matches to come. 

Slater's kids. :lmao :done Kind of weird to think about the fact that a tag match involving Zack Ryder and Heath Slater main evented a major wrestling show, but it was a fun match and the dream continues for the hottest free agent. Not sure what's going to happen this Sunday with the tag titles. Given the fact that Slater and Rhyno are obvious babyfaces now and the Usos just took out the babyface American Alpha, I'm guessing the Usos will take their place in the match, in typical nonsensical WWE fashion. 

Dean and AJ are both very good on the mic and anyone saying otherwise is objectively incorrect. I wish this feud had more time to develop as I don't think there's a sense of real heat between the two just yet. It didn't help that the segment ended so abruptly. That said, I'm still very much looking forward to the match and hopefully this is just the beginning of a long, enjoyable title feud and they find a way to escalate the tension. 

Overall I liked the show but can't help but feel some time could've been shaved off the women's tag to give more time to the world title segment and the other tag matches. The Kane segment could've been cut entirely, but I think they're building Kane back up as a serious wrestler to put over Baron Corbin down the road. Should that take priority over the main title feud? No, but WWE's priorities have always been pretty out of whack.


----------



## sarcasma

BigDaveBatista said:


> so ambrose doesnt lose clean for a year, does that not come under the class of superman push for you?


No because he put over everyone under the sun the last 2 years. All of those he put over, pretty much failed.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Overall another good episode of SmackDown. As much as Miz has been cooled off from the attention/buzz he had after Talking Smack everything that happened this week was good. Miz looked good, Ziggler looked good, Crews was protected in his loss and Maryse looked AMAZING. And as I said earlier I really dug her getting the IC Title back as it played up the coward stuff, and played up how Miz will use his smarts and Maryse to his benefit.

The womens division is far superior to Raws (but thats not saying much) but its losing some of its appeal to me. Maybe Im just a whinging Nikki fan, but 3 straight weeks of Carmella laying her out...eugh, one sided feuds are terrible. I sort of get the feeling that WWE are trying to much to play up the sympathy card here, she returns from neck surgery and she just gets laid out and/or taps out every week. And on top of that strangely in that opening segment Nattie laid her out before the faces cleared the ring...that sort of thing never happens. And Im sure some people will still complain about Super Nikki though. She did look damn good in that submission hold though...ahem. I think at this point she almost has to win the Title on Sunday just to even out all the loses she's taken since returning. That return buzz is already gone when she's getting whupped every week.

Turning the Uso's heel was a really good move. They needed something to freshen them up and this did so instantly. They're entertaining enough guys who can put on fun/good or even great tag matches, the happy face gimmick held them back though. They seem badass already, and that knee kick was fantastic, as was the submission hold with the Splash. Both those moves looked really good. American Alpha had an off night though. Gable leapt clean over one of the Usos shoulders for the Samoan drop and then caught the other Uso awkwardly for their finisher. And then he sold the wrong leg after the kick and the Uso's sort of had to roll with it.

Slater and Rhyno are so over right now. Heath has deserved a real push and real opportunities for years now, its great to see him finally getting somewhere, I hope they keep his momentum up. And in such smarky times its amazing how over Rhyno is, or more so the gore. He tags in and the fans go crazy as he sets up the Gore.

I almost feel like AJ was better on the mic than Dean this week. AJ has grown a lot as a mic worker, hes not great or anything, but he's decent. Dean had a real tendency to speak way to fast this week, he wasn't letting his words sink in. AJ really needs to ditch the mum hair though, its hard to take him serious when his long hair is shimmering in the light.


----------



## Simply Flawless

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773334656129261572


:maury

Salty Randy is the best


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Ziggler Crüe said:


> As an undying Ziggler mark, I respect your unwavering markism for Kane. Especially when it's not exactly the popular thing right now.


He's more popular than Dolph Ziggler, that's undeniable .


----------



## ElTerrible

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Did anybody see the people in the front row that were chanting "soccer mom" in the final segment, when AJ yelled "shut up" the camera caught them in the background and it looked almost like they stopped in fear.


Oh yes. I LOL´d. That was awesome. He said "Shut up" and the whole place went quiet. True GOAT.


----------



## RiverFenix

So basically AA were "taken out" because they didn't want them beating Heath and Rhyno and having the fans turn on them, but didn't want them jobbing to Heath/Rhyno either because they're just a flash in the pan right now. 

I wonder if Uso's will go back to their debut gimmicks and drop the face paint and the like -


----------



## HiddenFlaw

this joking ambrose isn't doing anything for me i hope he drops the belt


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Straw Hat said:


> The AJ-Dean segment was definitely rushed, I feel they were meant to say and do a lot more.* I hope I'm right.. a nut shot to finish the go home* fpalm


What's wrong with that? It was a good heel thing to do, especially with the way AJ stood after him afterward eyeing up the title, it was a decent last-ditch serious moment between the two to get u interested in seeing the match, for the match. If u get what I mean by that.


----------



## Erik.

I'm one of his supporters and have been a fan for years but I'm borderline getting sick of Ambrose now and him being all comedic, it's not working. Maybe that's just me being so used to Jon Moxley and the Ambrose who would just spit in the face of this type of character - but I hope AJ Styles goes over him clean. Easy as that. I want it to make Ambrose eat it up inside for an eventual heel turn.

He can't go on like this. If he doesn't have the title, where on earth does he go? Feud for the IC title? Another pointless feud with Bray? - I doubt he'll be staying in the title picture in a few months time after he loses this feud with AJ Styles. I just hope they use it as a road to heel dominance for him when he does lose.

He's losing me.


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ's doing just as much comedy, just not the wacky kind Ambrose does.


----------



## chronoxiong

Glad that the Usos turned heel on this week's Smackdown. Long time coming as they have gotten booed for quite some time already. If only the WWE could do the same thing to their cousin. And I'm sad to say that Dean Ambrose hasn't been doing much as Champ lately. Not many memorable moments from him. But The Miz continues to kill it in whatever he does and wow Maryse was hot.


----------



## Mutant God

If the Usos turned heel then does that mean a heel team is turning face, to even things out?


----------



## Crasp

Mutant God said:


> If the Usos turned heel then does that mean a heel team is turning face, to even things out?


Even things out? There's only 7 teams, so it'll never be even. 

H: 4
Vaudevillains, Breezango, Usos, Ascension

F: 3
Alpha, Hype, Slater/Rhyno

No need to keep things exactly even, anyway. But I figure that Rhyno/Slater won't be a long-term thing (although it perhaps _should_ be), and I think the Revival may be coming to SD before too long as another heel team. I could see Breezango turning face under the right booking, as that team is money given the right presentation.


----------



## emm_bee

Crasp said:


> I could see Breezango turning face under the right booking, as that team is money given the right presentation.


They're a really good pairing and have really grown on me since the team's inception and that feud with the Golden Truth that wasn't the best. 

I hope they get a chance to show what they can do properly, with the Usos now heel I fear they may be stuck as second in line. A face turn could give them fresh impetus as both of them are very entertaining, Breeze showed in his later run in NXT that he's a valuable asset.


----------



## Crasp

emm_bee said:


> They're a really good pairing and have really grown on me since the team's inception and that feud with the Golden Truth that wasn't the best.
> 
> I hope they get a chance to show what they can do properly, with the Usos now heel I fear they may be stuck as second in line. A face turn could give them fresh impetus as both of them are very entertaining, Breeze showed in his later run in NXT that he's a valuable asset.


Ideally I'd like to see Fandango just become Johnny Curtis again. They don't need that baggage (as that's all the Fandango character is now) weighing them down. Tyler isn't established enough on the main roster yet that his gimick can't evolve, but the Fandango gimmick needs to be torn up so that Johnny can reboot.


----------



## Mutant God

Crasp said:


> Even things out? There's only 7 teams, so it'll never be even.
> 
> H: 4
> Vaudevillains, Breezango, Usos, Ascension
> 
> F: 3
> Alpha, Hype, Slater/Rhyno
> 
> No need to keep things exactly even, anyway. But I figure that Rhyno/Slater won't be a long-term thing (although it perhaps _should_ be), and I think the Revival may be coming to SD before too long as another heel team. I could see Breezango turning face under the right booking, as that team is money given the right presentation.


I wasn't thinking of Slater and Rhyno because they are new and more of a force team-up.

Breezango? can't really see them as faces but its not impossible and not as weird as me thinking Ascension turning face lol, Ascension could get a face reaction under the right storyline.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm supah late but.. just got my internet back from it being out since 4PM EST on Tuesday and I just read the SDL results.... Uso's turned?!?!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Someone on WF predicted it with the last two weeks I wanna say... and it seemed like the best thing to happen yesterday... 

WTF is Kane doing? ....

Oh and the women's match at Backlash should be good. I hope a heel wins... maybe the return of Eva? PLEASE!!!

Gable injured? Hmmm.

Oh and glad to see Miz and Daniel's story-line is back!

AND please... PLEASE.. let Styles go over Ambrose at Backlash... or turn Ambrose heel to retain!!

I'm also glad I didn't miss a Harper return!


----------



## Lothario

'Brazzers' stamp required.


----------



## SkipMDMan

ANother good SDL. You wonder how Raw and SDL could be written by the same company. 

Anyways, on to the main event, let's hope WWE does the right thing and has AJ put over Ambrose. It's hard to think about them wasting time on AJ, he's already 39, how much does he have left? He should take that Cena rub and pass it along to Ambrose and then hang around the main event scene for awhile longer before going back down to the IC title maybe when the Miz needs a vacation. Toss him a bone. AJ doesn't need the title, Ambrose does.

That probably means that WWE will give it to AJ and I suppose it's okay as long as Cena gets it back at WM.


----------



## Bret Hart

DoubtGin said:


> AJ's doing just as much comedy, just not the wacky kind Ambrose does.


AJ is actually good at it though.


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca

The nut shot to me was a hilarious way to end SDL this week. I almost lost my mind laughing between him throwing the phone backstage and smashing the bowling trophy. "The face that comes in second place" was an absolute scorch imo and was one of the first things Ambrose has said in a while that got my attention. 

Side note: Uso heel turn = WWE realises there are too many other faces that people like and they've stagnated completely so they change it up a little? *cough* Roman *cough*


----------



## Gimme More

I am so glad Raw and Smackdown are worlds away! Thank God actually lol.


----------



## B316

Really enjoyable episode that stands in stark contrast to the mundane, slog of Raw, which outside of a splendid opening and a solid Rollins/Jericho match, had very little to offer. Smackdown was breezy, well paced, everything mattered, everyone had a role to play and most importantly, it left you wanting more. Raw scraped a win last week, thanks to a brilliantly booked TV main event but the fundamental differences between the two shows was on full display this week. Another easy win for the blue brand.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

That was a good promo by Dean content wise but that fast paced execution ruined it a little, won't knock the guys talent on the mic but he still has the look and move set of a jobber, heres hoping AJ beats him.


----------

